# Ultratap versus Intertap



## malt and barley blues

Having had problems with my Intertaps was over at KK today and noticed a new tap, the Ultratap, really looks the goods, all stainless steel and handle included. Asked if I could check the seals inside, much better and easy to change, a big improvement on the Intertaps. Not priced up as yet but have my name on three of them.


----------



## PaleRider

Which model Intertap did you have?
I've got 4 of the G2 stainless flow control taps. 
Love them, never had a problem or a bad pour.


----------



## malt and barley blues

They seem to have trouble closing properly, I have one with flow control on my minikeg with similar problems. There is a discussion somewhere on here I will try and find it.


----------



## brewgasm

I have 2 G1 SS intertaps and 1 G1 SS FC intertap. No issues at all, easy to maintain ect. I am looking to get rid of the flow control or at least mothball it because I have found flow control to be unnecessary and a bit of a gimmick.

I have seen some Chinese knockoffs of the perlick (looks the same without the 'P') and they look amazing. Machining is leaps and bounds ahead of G1 intertap and the shuttle is round instead of square like the intertap. I have seen them being sold with those nitro cold brew mini keg setups.


----------



## Beir Hearder

malt and barley blues said:


> Having had problems with my Intertaps was over at KK today and noticed a new tap, the Ultratap, really looks the goods, all stainless steel and handle included. Asked if I could check the seals inside, much better and easy to change, a big improvement on the Intertaps. Not priced up as yet but have my name on three of them.


My cousin was in there yesterday and bought one so guess they must have priced them up. Can‘t wait to see it.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

The genuine Intertap taps are the best.

I have taken some photos of the new Keg King taps and you can see what they are like:
















When you get one of these copies and compare with a genuine Intertap tap you can clearly see the difference.


----------



## malt and barley blues

KegLand-com-au said:


> The genuine Intertap taps are the best.
> 
> I have taken some photos of the new Keg King taps and you can see what they are like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get one of these copies and compare with a genuine Intertap tap you can clearly see the difference.


Whoever gave you that tap as an Ultratap has actually given you a bum steer, either that or you have put up misleading information, I did notice you purposely left out any indication, like the name that it is the Ultratap.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

To be honest it did not say ultratap on the sample that we received. It was just the flow control tap that they are now packing with the kegerators.

I have not used ont of these taps that you have put in the photos above. By the looks of this o-rings design on both sides of the ball we cant see this tap being as realiable as the genuine Intertap designs. I will guess that you will start getting some leaks after a couple months.


----------



## malt and barley blues

S


KegLand-com-au said:


> To be honest it did not say ultratap on the sample that we received. It was just the flow control tap that they are now packing with the kegerators.
> 
> I have not used ont of these taps that you have put in the photos above. By the looks of this o-rings design on both sides of the ball we cant see this tap being as realiable as the genuine Intertap designs. I will guess that you will start getting some leaks after a couple months.


Then why post in the Ultratap versus Intertap thread, was it purely to mislead any prospective purchasers of the Ultratap? And how do you know how long the "O" rings will last, at least its only "O" rings to replace, sounds like a bit of envy to me.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## malt and barley blues

brewgasm said:


> I have 2 G1 SS intertaps and 1 G1 SS FC intertap. No issues at all, easy to maintain ect. I am looking to get rid of the flow control or at least mothball it because I have found flow control to be unnecessary and a bit of a gimmick.
> 
> I have seen some Chinese knockoffs of the perlick (looks the same without the 'P') and they look amazing. Machining is leaps and bounds ahead of G1 intertap and the shuttle is round instead of square like the intertap. I have seen them being sold with those nitro cold brew mini keg setups.


There is a discussion on Homebrew Talk about those Chinese knockoffs, got a better review than the Intertap, aside from the leaks I have also noticed a metal against metal feel, Kee mentioned in the Intertap test video the wear on the shuttle so that is where it is coming from. Hopefully the Ultratap will perform better, will give a review when I have them set up.


----------



## brewgasm

Yeah the intertap does have that clunky metal on metal feel for quite a while but I found that mine bed in. My oldest tap has a really smooth action.


----------



## Bryce

How did you go setting up the Ultras? I brought and set up 2 today. 

I seem to be getting a lot of head from them when compared to my brumby style tap. 

Unfortunately being fairly new to the game I dont have a lot of experience to compare them to. Maybe I need to adjust my pressures with the new taps. 

They definitely look well made though. 

Looking forward to hearing an update!


----------



## Bryce

Does anybody get updated on posts needing approval?

Cheers.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Bryce said:


> How did you go setting up the Ultras? I brought and set up 2 today.
> 
> I seem to be getting a lot of head from them when compared to my brumby style tap.
> 
> Unfortunately being fairly new to the game I dont have a lot of experience to compare them to. Maybe I need to adjust my pressures with the new taps.
> 
> They definitely look well made though.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing an update!


I was in KK on Friday, they certainly do look quality, poured a beer through one and was a perfect pour.
Give Yuri a call tomorrow, he is the one who probably set the display tap up. Unless MBB replies in the meantime.


----------



## Bryce

Il have a play around and duck my head in soon if all else fails. It does look the goods. Have no idea what photos are provided above but they definitely are not these taps.


----------



## Bryce

Just an update. Seems I was fairly lucky getting away with my set up on the brumby tap. I extended my beer lines from 2 to 3.5m and at 12PSI Im getting around 30mm of head on cold taps and a warm glass. Prefer a little less but Im sure with a cold glass it would be a bit better. 

The taps are definitely value for money though. Glad I didnt drop have to drop the extra coin on the intertaps like I thought I would have to. Makes setting up a little less stressful on the hip pocket


----------



## malt and barley blues

Gave the Intertap's the arse and I used the same line length as the Intertap and adjusted pressure, getting a great pour.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Bought a couple of the Ultra tap on Friday, this has got to be the best tap ever.


----------



## Meddo

How are they better than Intertaps?


----------



## lost at sea

Meddo said:


> How are they better than Intertaps?



blind loyalty makes them better apparently


----------



## Meddo

Genuinely curious as to why you say the ultratap is significantly better @wide eyed and legless? I've just bought eight SS Intertaps (replacing eight FC Intertaps) so I'm out of the market, but they look basically identical (body, spout, bonnet cap, lever) to the photos posted aside from a slightly different shuttle and using olives instead of o-rings as seals on the lever ball.

The machining and finishing on these new Intertaps is a big step up from what they were 18 months ago on the Gen 1 and 2s at the time - they were pretty rough but these are really nicely finished inside.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Meddo said:


> Genuinely curious as to why you say the ultratap is significantly better @wide eyed and legless? I've just bought eight SS Intertaps (replacing eight FC Intertaps) so I'm out of the market, but they look basically identical (body, spout, bonnet cap, lever) to the photos posted aside from a slightly different shuttle and using olives instead of o-rings as seals on the lever ball.
> 
> The machining and finishing on these new Intertaps is a big step up from what they were 18 months ago on the Gen 1 and 2s at the time - they were pretty rough but these are really nicely finished inside.


The photo's in post 7 sold me, as you would know take apart the flow control Intertaps and compere them to the parts in the Ultratap. Purely from a mechanical feature you are always on a winner when there are the least number of parts to give any problems. Looks like you were not happy with the FC Intertaps either, or you wouldn't have changed them, I have no issues with the manufacture and finish of the FC Intertap, just the design. Wouldn't even be surprised if they were manufactured in the same factory, comparing the finishes.


----------



## Meddo

wide eyed and legless said:


> The photo's in post 7 sold me, as you would know take apart the flow control Intertaps and compere them to the parts in the Ultratap. Purely from a mechanical feature you are always on a winner when there are the least number of parts to give any problems. Looks like you were not happy with the FC Intertaps either, or you wouldn't have changed them, I have no issues with the manufacture and finish of the FC Intertap, just the design. Wouldn't even be surprised if they were manufactured in the same factory, comparing the finishes.


Yeah I wasn't super happy with the FCs but the standard SS tap is no more complex than the ultratap. Limited sample in a week but I am certainly happyha with the new non-FCs.

I would be absolutely certain that ITs/UTs are manufactured in the same factory - the body, spout and bonnet appear to be identical.


----------



## Thurston Forabrew

Just got an Ultratap. Fewer parts, excellent pour in the shop. Haven't hooked my own up yet. The shop guy showed me one broken down and it is very different/less complicated than the other tap they had. Very solid build. Bigger shuttle. They could have come up with a better name that is a little more stand out-ish though because it's a completely different animal. I only got one. If it is really good I'll buy two more next check. Got the growler filler insert too for nine bucks, but they didn't have the hose I like to use to fit the barb. Lucky I have some at home.


----------



## theQuinny

I just ordered x2 Ultrataps ... now standing next to the mailbox, waiting ...


----------



## mashmaniac

Thurston Forabrew said:


> Just got an Ultratap. Fewer parts, excellent pour in the shop. Haven't hooked my own up yet. The shop guy showed me one broken down and it is very different/less complicated than the other tap they had. Very solid build. Bigger shuttle. They could have come up with a better name that is a little more stand out-ish though because it's a completely different animal. I only got one. If it is really good I'll buy two more next check. Got the growler filler insert too for nine bucks, but they didn't have the hose I like to use to fit the barb. Lucky I have some at home.


Fewer than what? FC vs non FC don't really count. Nice sale blurb but bullshit. So same for same how many LESS parts does your Ultra tap have say compared to a perlic or standard intertap? Wait the perlic wins, and intertap and ultratap are the same. 

Boys the one eyed blind sales pitch crap is get fucken old.

Problem is, maybe the Ultra tap is better, maybe it isn't. Posting bullshit because either that's what the sales rep said or where your loyalty lies, really aint going to cut it with a bunch of blokes most of whom have blown a dozen or 20 (dozen) kegs. The only thing that has peaked my interest is that the shuttle is bigger, probably giving a larger surface area to seal, possibly reducing any chance of squirting as some taps do.


----------



## Meddo

My view from owning the non-FC version of the Intertap and seeing pictures of the ultratap is that UT probably has a slightly better (smoother) shuttle design, whereas the IT has better seals around the lever ball. My only unknown with the UT shuttle is how well the seal at the front performs and lasts? I could be wrong but I don't think there have been any complaints about Intertaps leaking from the spout, although some early versions did leak under the bonnet.

Comparing an ultratap to the flow control Intertap is apples and oranges and not really relevant.


----------



## Meddo

I was happy with my FC Intertaps, from a weeks usage of my new non-FC Intertaps I'm happier again. Given the improvement in quality of the Intertap since it was released, and the similarity and feedback here about the ultratap, I'd be pretty surprised if any new owners of either were unhappy with their purchase.


----------



## Mattyh777

I wonder if Weal would be saying the same if Intertap were still with Keg King.


----------



## mashmaniac

Funny thing is he bought his intertaps from keg king and is now saying they're shit and has replaced them with another product from the same company .... go figure.


----------



## Thurston Forabrew

mashmaniac said:


> Fewer than what? FC vs non FC don't really count. Nice sale blurb but bullshit. So same for same how many LESS parts does your Ultra tap have say compared to a perlic or standard intertap? Wait the perlic wins, and intertap and ultratap are the same.
> 
> Boys the one eyed blind sales pitch crap is get fucken old.
> 
> Problem is, maybe the Ultra tap is better, maybe it isn't. Posting bullshit because either that's what the sales rep said or where your loyalty lies, really aint going to cut it with a bunch of blokes most of whom have blown a dozen or 20 (dozen) kegs. The only thing that has peaked my interest is that the shuttle is bigger, probably giving a larger surface area to seal, possibly reducing any chance of squirting as some taps do.



Mash Maniac, I've made about 5 posts on this forum so far and you have by far responded with the most unwelcoming, hostile, foaming at the mouth ranting that I've seen. What is your deal? 
I don't claim to know everything about taps, I'm just sharing what my experience is, but you seem to be making yourself out to be some sort of aficionado that blows a dozen kegs regularly at the same time. Great.

Thanks for being a gatekeeper, but I'll shop where I want, go where I please and run my beer through anything that makes it shine like a gem because last I checked this is a free country so maybe jog on. As for blind loyalty, what the hell are you on about? Because I didn't buy any other tap?

I still bought the Ultratap without your input and it still poured well and sealed well. If you take an Intertap apart and an Ultratap apart both without flow control, there are less parts in the Ultratap and the parts appear to be more solid and different shaped than the Intertap. That's a fact. The taps are without a doubt, side by side, totally different designs.


----------



## mashmaniac

Thurston Forabrew said:


> Mash Maniac, I've made about 5 posts on this forum so far and you have by far responded with the most unwelcoming, hostile, foaming at the mouth ranting that I've seen. What is your deal?
> I don't claim to know everything about taps, I'm just sharing what my experience is, but you seem to be making yourself out to be some sort of aficionado that blows a dozen kegs regularly at the same time. Great.
> 
> Thanks for being a gatekeeper, but I'll shop where I want, go where I please and run my beer through anything that makes it shine like a gem because last I checked this is a free country so maybe jog on. As for blind loyalty, what the hell are you on about? Because I didn't buy any other tap?
> 
> I still bought the Ultratap without your input and it still poured well and sealed well. If you take an Intertap apart and an Ultratap apart both without flow control, there are less parts in the Ultratap and the parts appear to be more solid and different shaped than the Intertap. That's a fact. The taps are without a doubt, side by side, totally different designs.


You made a statement of fewer moving parts. Not I. Your posting in a thread stating one product is better than another and now your saying you only have knowledge of one of the 2. Shop where you like, tell us you like the product you have bought.
Moving Parts in Ultra tap, Perlic, Intertap, Brumby,: Shuttle, Lever. Seals don't count. And myself I rate the Floryte as better than all of these and it does have more moving parts, still a better tap.

Not a gate keeper, just call bullshit when I see it and I hate sales blurbs being stated as fact.

ED: And please come back and tell us how it's performing in 3 or 4 months with the larger shuttle I would expect them to hold up quite well. Just remember to service every couple of kegs.


----------



## pcmfisher

Side by side. The intertap is plated and the ultratap is stainless.
I'm not sure about the o rings but they may be ok.
Looks like the same amount of moving parts too.







Edit. The spouts are not interchangeable either. They are a different thread.


----------



## Meddo

Thurston Forabrew said:


> Mash Maniac, I've made about 5 posts on this forum so far and you have by far responded with the most unwelcoming, hostile, foaming at the mouth ranting that I've seen. What is your deal?
> I don't claim to know everything about taps, I'm just sharing what my experience is, but you seem to be making yourself out to be some sort of aficionado that blows a dozen kegs regularly at the same time. Great.
> 
> Thanks for being a gatekeeper, but I'll shop where I want, go where I please and run my beer through anything that makes it shine like a gem because last I checked this is a free country so maybe jog on. As for blind loyalty, what the hell are you on about? Because I didn't buy any other tap?
> 
> I still bought the Ultratap without your input and it still poured well and sealed well. *If you take an Intertap apart and an Ultratap apart both without flow control, there are less parts in the Ultratap and the parts appear to be more solid and different shaped than the Intertap.* That's a fact. The taps are without a doubt, side by side, totally different designs.



With respect, (and admitting I haven't seen an Ultratap in the flesh) if the photo posted on page 1 was representative then there are exactly the same number of parts (except the Intertap has two olives and a washer sealing the lever ball whereas the Ultratap has two o-rings) and an almost identical design of metal between the Ultratap and a standard SS Intertap. The body and spout appear to be identical to the nearest micron, including the tiny lug underneath at the back of the body. The shuttles are minor variations on the same idea, with slightly different lever ends where they interface with the shuttle.

The Ultratap and Intertap appear to be near-identical, quality taps. To me the differences appear so slight that an arbitrary purchase of one or the other would result in a satisfied customer (assuming the internal finishing of the Ultratap is as good as the new Intertaps, which feedback on here suggests it is).

Edit: as per @pcmfisher 's photo above. Note that for the Intertap there is an additional white olive on the underside of the ball that has been retained in the body of the tap in that photo.

There does appear to be a slight difference in the body as to how far the thread for the bonnet extends, but otherwise it's a pretty close match to my eye.


----------



## Meddo

I do like the design of the Ultratap shuttle in that the size of it must mean the tap retains less beer within the body between pours.


----------



## Meddo

pcmfisher said:


> Side by side. The intertap is plated and the ultratap is stainless.
> I'm not sure about the o rings but they may be ok.
> Looks like the same amount of moving parts too.
> 
> View attachment 113171
> 
> 
> Edit. The spouts are not interchangeable either. They are a different thread.


Interesting re the spouts, I wonder whether the Intertap SS spout is interchangeable with the SS ultratap? Probably not, easy enough to change the thread to ensure non-compatibility I guess.


----------



## mashmaniac

So the biggest difference is the Ultra tap has a bigger shuttle and less seals and the seals are orings when every other manufacturer(some of whom have been in the commercial game for ever) use nylon olives and orings. The nylon is there for durability if they could have done away with it, Andale and Perlic would have done so years ago. But I suppose changing a couple of (i'd guess standard) Orings isn't much of a chore, you'd just want spares on hand.


----------



## Thurston Forabrew

pcmfisher said:


> Side by side. The intertap is plated and the ultratap is stainless.
> I'm not sure about the o rings but they may be ok.
> Looks like the same amount of moving parts too.
> 
> View attachment 113171
> 
> 
> Edit. The spouts are not interchangeable either. They are a different thread.



The Intertap photo is missing the other couple of parts that are seated inside the tap body. There is another black o-ring and another white cap/ring.olive thing that aren't showing. both taps have that bigger black o-ring on the back of the tap. The intertap shuttle also has a removable o-ring on the shuttle. The Ultratap shuttle seal is not removable.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

mashmaniac said:


> Funny thing is he bought his intertaps from keg king and is now saying they're shit and has replaced them with another product from the same company .... go figure.


As usual wrong on both counts, never said the Intertaps were shit, and they were Intertap FC bought off eBay. As I said I was impressed by the photo of the Ultratap, also the review from the Ikegger team who seems to have dropped the Intertap in favour of the Ultratap.
When comparing the two it should also be noted that your design team had two cracks at getting it right, whereas KegKing nailed it in one, thanks to their design engineers and R& D department burning the midnight oil and getting it right, makes more sense than marketing something that has to go through generation changes every year. Fermentasaurus is on the Gen 2 , Robobrew on Gen 3, probably looking at a Gen 4 to get the false bottom to stand on all three legs instead of two. But I have no doubt there will inevitably be a Robobrew V Guten thread before long.


----------



## Uyllii

wide eyed and legless said:


> As usual wrong on both counts, never said the Intertaps were shit, and they were Intertap FC bought off eBay. As I said I was impressed by the photo of the Ultratap, also the review from the Ikegger team who seems to have dropped the Intertap in favour of the Ultratap.
> When comparing the two it should also be noted that your design team had two cracks at getting it right, whereas KegKing nailed it in one, thanks to their design engineers and R& D department burning the midnight oil and getting it right, makes more sense than marketing something that has to go through generation changes every year. Fermentasaurus is on the Gen 2 , Robobrew on Gen 3, probably looking at a Gen 4 to get the false bottom to stand on all three legs instead of two. But I have no doubt there will inevitably be a Robobrew V Guten thread before long.



So iterative design is not a good thing? I suppose that is why we are all still driving around in Model T Fords.


----------



## Thurston Forabrew

mashmaniac said:


> You made a statement of fewer moving parts. Not I. Your posting in a thread stating one product is better than another and now your saying you only have knowledge of one of the 2. Shop where you like, tell us you like the product you have bought.
> Moving Parts in Ultra tap, Perlic, Intertap, Brumby,: Shuttle, Lever. Seals don't count. And myself I rate the Floryte as better than all of these and it does have more moving parts, still a better tap.
> 
> Not a gate keeper, just call bullshit when I see it and I hate sales blurbs being stated as fact.
> 
> ED: And please come back and tell us how it's performing in 3 or 4 months with the larger shuttle I would expect them to hold up quite well. Just remember to service every couple of kegs.



I said Ultrataps have fewer parts not fewer 'moving parts'. That's true. There is more going on inside an intertap when it comes to seals/o-rings and olives.


----------



## mashmaniac

Yep best to go with less seals in a tap under pressure.


----------



## Beir Hearder

Uyllii said:


> So iterative design is not a good thing? I suppose that is why we are all still driving around in Model T Fords.


Rolls Royce did not have many iterations.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Beir Hearder said:


> Rolls Royce did not have many iterations.


10 versions of the Phantom on wikipedia.
I'm sure from 2003-2016 for the same model of Phantom there would be some changes.


----------



## mashmaniac

wide eyed and legless said:


> As usual wrong on both counts, never said the Intertaps were shit, and they were Intertap FC bought off eBay. As I said I was impressed by the photo of the Ultratap, also the review from the Ikegger team who seems to have dropped the Intertap in favour of the Ultratap.
> When comparing the two it should also be noted that your design team had two cracks at getting it right, whereas KegKing nailed it in one, thanks to their design engineers and R& D department burning the midnight oil and getting it right, makes more sense than marketing something that has to go through generation changes every year. Fermentasaurus is on the Gen 2 , Robobrew on Gen 3, probably looking at a Gen 4 to get the false bottom to stand on all three legs instead of two. But I have no doubt there will inevitably be a Robobrew V Guten thread before long.


I know you won't post just how many times you replace those fantastic oring seals in the next 12-18mths so I'll grab one of each tap including a perlic and have all 3 run side by side. Your supposedly some sort of engineer, as stated above no commercial tap relies solely on orings to seal at the pivot. Wonder why I mean 2 silicone Orings would have to be way cheaper than having to have nylon seats machined, all those European, American and Aussie Manufacturers obviously just don't like profit.
And FC vs non FC I've stated elsewhere non FC is the way to go, so your comparing apples and oranges. 
And I don't have one item made by Keg Land but lots by Keg king... go figure.


----------



## mashmaniac

Beir Hearder said:


> Rolls Royce did not have many iterations.


Sure they would have come out with a new one when airbags became mandatory, no cd player, no Ipod connectivity, no reversing cameras, no traction control, no reversing sensors, no blue tooth, no electric windows, central locking?

Seriously!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

mashmaniac said:


> And FC vs non FC I've stated elsewhere non FC is the way to go, so your comparing apples and oranges.
> And I don't have one item made by Keg Land but lots by Keg king... go figure.


The discussion was not about comparing FC Intertaps performance against Ultratap, but the quality of the finished article.
As for having lots of KegKing gear I would suppose you have, as last year you were Kegking this year KegLand.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Uyllii said:


> So iterative design is not a good thing? I suppose that is why we are all still driving around in Model T Fords.


Don't believe anyone said iterative design is not a good thing, just helps getting things right first time by rigorous testing to iron out any flaws, not releasing goods and hoping for the best.


----------



## Thurston Forabrew

mashmaniac said:


> Yep best to go with less seals in a tap under pressure.


Or just manufacture the tap properly and balance the system so everything pours correctly. 

Really interested to see the results of your triple tap test. You would need way more than one of each tap type to make that test work right and eliminate variables, not to mention the same beer in each test line would be fair. If it was me I'd get way too bored of the same beer pouring on all taps. Hell that sounds like a nightmare to be honest. I'm happy to just keep pouring through mine until it breaks or doesn't and I'll let you know.


----------



## mashmaniac

wide eyed and legless said:


> The discussion was not about comparing FC Intertaps performance against Ultratap, but the quality of the finished article.
> As for having lots of KegKing gear I would suppose you have, as last year you were Kegking this year KegLand.


No much point it looking pretty if it leaks in 3 months but hey I suppose we'll see. From the pic's on page 2 the finish on the stainless externally and as reported on both internals is equivalent. So as I stated The larger shuttle may well be better but I have doubts on the silicone seals wearing as well as the combination used by most other manufacturers. Time will tell in the end, my money is on my Andale florytes to be honest.


----------



## mashmaniac

Thurston Forabrew said:


> Or just manufacture the tap properly and balance the system so everything pours correctly.
> 
> Really interested to see the results of your triple tap test. You would need way more than one of each tap type to make that test work right and eliminate variables, not to mention the same beer in each test line would be fair. If it was me I'd get way too bored of the same beer pouring on all taps. Hell that sounds like a nightmare to be honest. I'm happy to just keep pouring through mine until it breaks or doesn't and I'll let you know.


I used to service 32 taps each Wednesday before opening and 48 (same 32 plus) on Saturdays, depending who had worked which bars and how hard they were on the levers, maybe 8- 16 of these would need a strip down each week. That was with nylon against moving parts, there's no way a soft silicone oring would last a night with the way some of the girls would swing off those taps. This was a NSW club where a Friday night would see 4 or 5 of the taps ( from one bank)do 1500L easy in the night other banks weren't too far behind. For light careful use (not slamming the tap open or closed) maybe the Ultra tap will be ok. Get some spare orings they are probably easier to replace than most other taps, the SS won't break you might just need to service more. Money says you won't see them on a commercial premise though.


----------



## Beir Hearder

Fro-Daddy said:


> 10 versions of the Phantom on wikipedia.
> I'm sure from 2003-2016 for the same model of Phantom there would be some changes.


And how many did Ford have?


----------



## Beir Hearder

mashmaniac said:


> I used to service 32 taps each Wednesday before opening and 48 (same 32 plus) on Saturdays, depending who had worked which bars and how hard they were on the levers, maybe 8- 16 of these would need a strip down each week. That was with nylon against moving parts, there's no way a soft silicone oring would last a night with the way some of the girls would swing off those taps. This was a NSW club where a Friday night would see 4 or 5 of the taps ( from one bank)do 1500L easy in the night other banks weren't too far behind. For light careful use (not slamming the tap open or closed) maybe the Ultra tap will be ok. Get some spare orings they are probably easier to replace than most other taps, the SS won't break you might just need to service more. Money says you won't see them on a commercial premise though.


Already saw one at an ALH property two weeks ago


----------



## mashmaniac

Beir Hearder said:


> Already saw one at an ALH property two weeks ago


Cool let me know if it's still there in twelve months.


----------



## theQuinny

I'm going to dip my toe into what seems some turbulent water ... I'm a new member here, and will probably run the risk of getting smacked over the nose with a rolled up newspaper as Thurston was earlier ... I'm in the process of moving from bottling to kegging. I'm making some reasonably acceptable extract beers. My mate at work and me trade bottles and really enjoy the mate-ship of making beer ...

Us new guys (well, I should speak for myself) depend on you experienced guys for "expert" advice ... (and the assistance has been fantastic - thank you!) You guys have been doing this for years - If i cant find an answer to a question here, I rely on my LHBS. I don't have any other choice... 

Ultra / Inter tap ? does it really matter that much - to me they seem equally good. You blokes are behaving like arsehats and are adding no value to the forum at all. I have no idea if my choice of Ultratap is good or not - after three pages of bullshit, I guess I'll find out with experience. It's a significant investment to get into kegging - I'm almost there.

If we talk customer service between kegland & keg king - kegland are winning. I ordered my kegs on a Wednesday (Melb to Bris) - they were here on Monday.

KK, I ordered my taps last week, they only got to the courier today and had issues with my direct bank deposit ... 


End rant ...


Q


----------



## mashmaniac

Thurston Forabrew said:


> Mash Maniac, I've made about 5 posts on this forum so far and you have by far responded with the most unwelcoming, hostile, foaming at the mouth ranting that I've seen. What is your deal?
> I don't claim to know everything about taps, I'm just sharing what my experience is, but you seem to be making yourself out to be some sort of aficionado that blows a dozen kegs regularly at the same time. Great.
> 
> Thanks for being a gatekeeper, but I'll shop where I want, go where I please and run my beer through anything that makes it shine like a gem because last I checked this is a free country so maybe jog on. As for blind loyalty, what the hell are you on about? Because I didn't buy any other tap?
> 
> I still bought the Ultratap without your input and it still poured well and sealed well. If you take an Intertap apart and an Ultratap apart both without flow control, there are less parts in the Ultratap and the parts appear to be more solid and different shaped than the Intertap. That's a fact. The taps are without a doubt, side by side, totally different designs.


Further to this yes you had made maybe only five post on this forum, one of them the most racist I have seen here in 4 or 5 years, directly aimed at one of the retailers/manufacturers selling the equipment being discussed in this very thread. You want to feel welcomed and included perhaps the best way to start that journey is to do the same for others. And you like to state you have no particular axe to grind. Your claim of innocence looks pretty thin.


----------



## Meddo

theQuinny said:


> I'm going to dip my toe into what seems some turbulent water ... I'm a new member here, and will probably run the risk of getting smacked over the nose with a rolled up newspaper as Thurston was earlier ... I'm in the process of moving from bottling to kegging. I'm making some reasonably acceptable extract beers. My mate at work and me trade bottles and really enjoy the mate-ship of making beer ...
> 
> Us new guys (well, I should speak for myself) depend on you experienced guys for "expert" advice ... (and the assistance has been fantastic - thank you!) You guys have been doing this for years - If i cant find an answer to a question here, I rely on my LHBS. I don't have any other choice...
> 
> Ultra / Inter tap ? does it really matter that much - to me they seem equally good. You blokes are behaving like arsehats and are adding no value to the forum at all. I have no idea if my choice of Ultratap is good or not - after three pages of bullshit, I guess I'll find out with experience. It's a significant investment to get into kegging - I'm almost there.
> 
> If we talk customer service between kegland & keg king - kegland are winning. I ordered my kegs on a Wednesday (Melb to Bris) - they were here on Monday.
> 
> KK, I ordered my taps last week, they only got to the courier today and had issues with my direct bank deposit ...
> 
> 
> End rant ...
> 
> 
> Q


Mate, if you buy/bought Intertaps you'll be happy, if you buy/bought Ultrataps I suspect you'll be happy too - it seems like everyone here who has them likes them.

Edit: more careful reading reveals you DID buy Ultrataps. Will be interested to hear your feedback.


----------



## Meddo

I'm actually curious whether the shuttle, lever and seals are interchangeable between the two taps...


----------



## theQuinny

Meddo said:


> Edit: more careful reading reveals you DID buy Ultrataps. Will be interested to hear your feedback.


Yes I did buy Ultra taps mate ... Will update & let you know how I get on...


----------



## theQuinny

That's not a bad beer ... (@ four weeks ...)







[Edit] - sorry. that was off topic ...


----------



## Beir Hearder

theQuinny said:


> I'm going to dip my toe into what seems some turbulent water ... I'm a new member here, and will probably run the risk of getting smacked over the nose with a rolled up newspaper as Thurston was earlier ... I'm in the process of moving from bottling to kegging. I'm making some reasonably acceptable extract beers. My mate at work and me trade bottles and really enjoy the mate-ship of making beer ...
> 
> Us new guys (well, I should speak for myself) depend on you experienced guys for "expert" advice ... (and the assistance has been fantastic - thank you!) You guys have been doing this for years - If i cant find an answer to a question here, I rely on my LHBS. I don't have any other choice...
> 
> Ultra / Inter tap ? does it really matter that much - to me they seem equally good. You blokes are behaving like arsehats and are adding no value to the forum at all. I have no idea if my choice of Ultratap is good or not - after three pages of bullshit, I guess I'll find out with experience. It's a significant investment to get into kegging - I'm almost there.
> 
> If we talk customer service between kegland & keg king - kegland are winning. I ordered my kegs on a Wednesday (Melb to Bris) - they were here on Monday.
> 
> KK, I ordered my taps last week, they only got to the courier today and had issues with my direct bank deposit ...
> 
> 
> End rant ...
> 
> 
> Q


One thing all of the posters here seem to miss is that the Ultra Tap has its three PATENT NUMBERS clearly marked on there so why would that be if it was not real? Notice that “Intertaps” do not. Go figure .......You can google the numbers


----------



## Beir Hearder

Meddo said:


> I'm actually curious whether the shuttle, lever and seals are interchangeable between the two taps...



Already know that they cannot interchange nozzles. Think its becoming clearer which one is real


----------



## mashmaniac

theQuinny said:


> I'm going to dip my toe into what seems some turbulent water ... I'm a new member here, and will probably run the risk of getting smacked over the nose with a rolled up newspaper as Thurston was earlier ... I'm in the process of moving from bottling to kegging. I'm making some reasonably acceptable extract beers. My mate at work and me trade bottles and really enjoy the mate-ship of making beer ...
> 
> Us new guys (well, I should speak for myself) depend on you experienced guys for "expert" advice ... (and the assistance has been fantastic - thank you!) You guys have been doing this for years - If i cant find an answer to a question here, I rely on my LHBS. I don't have any other choice...
> 
> Ultra / Inter tap ? does it really matter that much - to me they seem equally good. You blokes are behaving like arsehats and are adding no value to the forum at all. I have no idea if my choice of Ultratap is good or not - after three pages of bullshit, I guess I'll find out with experience. It's a significant investment to get into kegging - I'm almost there.
> 
> If we talk customer service between kegland & keg king - kegland are winning. I ordered my kegs on a Wednesday (Melb to Bris) - they were here on Monday.
> 
> KK, I ordered my taps last week, they only got to the courier today and had issues with my direct bank deposit ...
> 
> 
> End rant ...
> 
> 
> Q


In reality no one knows if either are good or not .... they are new to the market (the intertap has been rejigged). And guys saying hey I just bought one they're so fantastic, means little, as most taps are pretty good out of the box, if the finish quality is up to scratch, which in the past was never really an issue until the intertap (and/or imitations there of). The quality of a tap shows in it's longevity and how it continues to pour at 50-75% seal life, all taps will at some point need a rekit of seals. How long the seals last have varying factors but mainly: how roughly they're used, how regularly they are cleaned and with what, and design. Each keg (corny) you'll open and close the tap somewhere around 100 times, if a tap is truely crap like some of the cheapy ebay ones, by keg 10 you'll have issues and by keg 10 you should have run cleaner through it 10 times and be pulling it down for it's second service. Commercially a tap would see more than 100 times the work between cleans and services. 
My FC perlics (i hate BTW) have after 3 years just had new kits put through them. I got this particular set shortly after they'd been released and FC was all the crazy. Yes I would buy Perlic again just not flow control. And I will try all three on my keezer, even if I end up hating all of them, I'll always have four Andale taps to pour from on the keggerator.
And I have no idea what stamping a number on a tap has anything to do with it's quality, maybe it's a new fad, not something Andale or Bracton do.


----------



## Beir Hearder

mashmaniac said:


> In reality no one knows if either are good or not .... they are new to the market (the intertap has been rejigged). And guys saying hey I just bought one they're so fantastic, means little, as most taps are pretty good out of the box, if the finish quality is up to scratch, which in the past was never really an issue until the intertap (and/or imitations there of). The quality of a tap shows in it's longevity and how it continues to pour at 50-75% seal life, all taps will at some point need a rekit of seals. How long the seals last have varying factors but mainly: how roughly they're used, how regularly they are cleaned and with what, and design. Each keg (corny) you'll open and close the tap somewhere around 100 times, if a tap is truely crap like some of the cheapy ebay ones, by keg 10 you'll have issues and by keg 10 you should have run cleaner through it 10 times and be pulling it down for it's second service. Commercially a tap would see more than 100 times the work between cleans and services.
> My FC perlics (i hate BTW) have after 3 years just had new kits put through them. I got this particular set shortly after they'd been released and FC was all the crazy. Yes I would buy Perlic again just not flow control. And I will try all three on my keezer, even if I end up hating all of them, I'll always have four Andale taps to pour from on the keggerator.
> And I have no idea what stamping a number on a tap has anything to do with it's quality, maybe it's a new fad, not something Andale or Bracton do.


I think it means they have patents on them.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Beir Hearder said:


> And how many did Ford have?


7 generations of the Ford Falcon.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Technology driven, not poor quality and poor design.


----------



## Thurston Forabrew

mashmaniac said:


> Further to this yes you had made maybe only five post on this forum, one of them the most racist I have seen here in 4 or 5 years, directly aimed at one of the retailers/manufacturers selling the equipment being discussed in this very thread. You want to feel welcomed and included perhaps the best way to start that journey is to do the same for others. And you like to state you have no particular axe to grind. Your claim of innocence looks pretty thin.



Thurston, me, has never made a racist statement on any forum. Ever.

Please let me know what you think I said that was racist in the very few posts I have ever made here? Give me dates, time, post with the exact wording that I was alleged to have made... I expect this will be pretty easy for you to do....or ask a moderator, as I expect you're VERY familiar/close with who they are. 

Get back to me. Or quit your bullshit. Both would be fine. Don't try to bring in some false accusation of racism to end a discussion on beer taps.


----------



## mashmaniac

Thurston Forabrew said:


> Thurston, me, has never made a racist statement on any forum. Ever.
> 
> Please let me know what you think I said that was racist in the very few posts I have ever made here? Give me dates, time, post with the exact wording that I was alleged to have made... I expect this will be pretty easy for you to do....or ask a moderator, as I expect you're VERY familiar/close with who they are.
> 
> Get back to me. Or quit your bullshit. Both would be fine. Don't try to bring in some false accusation of racism to end a discussion on beer taps.


Sorry.
Sincerely Apologise, but I think you can see how easy it is to confuse 2 new users who have bought their very first beer tap, and yet equally know so so much, about tap quality, and longevity of of those taps having poured what maybe 100 beers in their lives? 
But your comments show your actually no newb.
Go look up the moderators list.
How many handles you have WEAL?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Seeing as we are in a thread about taps, I presume you mean tap handles I have 2 and one hand pump.
I think you should settle down and stop throwing accusations around about anyone who has a preference to other suppliers bar KegLand or just drop the 'mash' from your moniker.


----------



## laxation

theQuinny said:


> I'm going to dip my toe into what seems some turbulent water ... I'm a new member here, and will probably run the risk of getting smacked over the nose with a rolled up newspaper as Thurston was earlier ... I'm in the process of moving from bottling to kegging. I'm making some reasonably acceptable extract beers. My mate at work and me trade bottles and really enjoy the mate-ship of making beer ...
> 
> Us new guys (well, I should speak for myself) depend on you experienced guys for "expert" advice ... (and the assistance has been fantastic - thank you!) You guys have been doing this for years - If i cant find an answer to a question here, I rely on my LHBS. I don't have any other choice...
> 
> Ultra / Inter tap ? does it really matter that much - to me they seem equally good. You blokes are behaving like arsehats and are adding no value to the forum at all. I have no idea if my choice of Ultratap is good or not - after three pages of bullshit, I guess I'll find out with experience. It's a significant investment to get into kegging - I'm almost there.
> 
> If we talk customer service between kegland & keg king - kegland are winning. I ordered my kegs on a Wednesday (Melb to Bris) - they were here on Monday.
> 
> KK, I ordered my taps last week, they only got to the courier today and had issues with my direct bank deposit ...
> 
> 
> End rant ...
> 
> 
> Q


Looking at pictures, they look pretty much identical, except for the o-rings and the inside bit. I don't know what the difference is with the inside bit being a different shape. I'd guess **** all.
The V1 intertap had o-rings like the Ultratap. They replaced these with the plastic ones in later versions, because apparently it's better. If they're the same price, I'd get the Intertap because of this update (and as I'll say below).
Either way, you're probably fine. Will be better than the $30 brumby-style taps
Worst case if the Ultratap sucks, you can buy an intertap seal kit for like $5 and change the o-rings over yourself. They'll probably fit.

My experience with the people at keg king is that they don't know much about home brew or what they're selling. I just go in there to buy some specialty grains and have stopped asking them questions because they couldn't really answer anything.
Eg. I asked them what is the shortest length beer line I can get with a FC tap? They had no idea, but guessed you could use any length whatsoever as long as it reached the keg (which, after listening to them and setting everything up, blatantly isn't true)

Cf. Kegland, you ask the same question and get a knowledgeable response not only about FC taps, the length you need, but also that they're looking into making disconnects with a FC at the disconnect level to stop issues with turbulence created by FC taps.

This is only my anecdotal experience and not gospel, but it's why I'd get the intertap.


----------



## mashmaniac

wide eyed and legless said:


> Seeing as we are in a thread about taps, I presume you mean tap handles I have 2 and one hand pump.
> I think you should settle down and stop throwing accusations around about anyone who has a preference to other suppliers bar KegLand or just drop the 'mash' from your moniker.


Of course mate your the second highest poster on here. 
You are sooooo knowledgeable.
In which case you'd know I can't edit my name.
And I'm not the one banned from a thread for continually bashing kegland (or anyone else)you are, I just like poking holes in your one eye KK supporters party. As much as you'd like to fill the shoes of those who are no longer here, and make a big name for yourself as some all knowing beer guru. If you were, you'd know the proof in equipment such as being discussed in this thread is how it perform 12mths or more down the track, which you've had ample opportunity to state as I have done. And in essence that ends the discussion with watch this space until the taps have done the miles.
Your no beer guru.
But hell your not bad in the garden.


----------



## laxation

Thurston Forabrew said:


> Thurston, me, has never made a racist statement on any forum. Ever.
> 
> Please let me know what you think I said that was racist in the very few posts I have ever made here?


I think he got you confused with this guy who appeared to be implying not to buy from kegland because of kee's ethnicity. Either that or it was a really bad joke, i dunno...
Regardless of who's side you're on in this saga, i think we can agree any racist shit can **** right off.


----------



## theQuinny

mashmaniac said:


> but I think you can see how easy it is to confuse 2 new users who have bought their very first beer tap



As a new user who's just bought their first beer tap ... I hope you don't mean me ...


----------



## Meddo

Good grief, why the fvck do we need sides? They're just bloody taps. They're almost identical in construction and price, probably made in the same factory - just pick one, use it and report back about how much you love it.

(and how long the seals do or don't last)


----------



## laxation

Meddo said:


> Good grief, why the fvck do we need sides? They're just bloody taps. They're almost identical in construction and price, probably made in the same factory - just pick one, use it and report back about how much you love it.
> 
> (and how long the seals do or don't last)


mate this thread is so much drama i don't even need to leave work early to watch bold and the beautiful


----------



## EmptyB

Back in the day when there were mods on this forum this thread would've been locked long ago.

Lax has it right though, great source of drama. What do you get when a troll encounters another troll?


----------



## Uyllii

EmptyB said:


> What do you get when a troll encounters another troll?




Baby Troll?


----------



## Rocker1986

Fro-Daddy said:


> 7 generations of the Ford Falcon.


And they're still shit. Lol.

There's a lot of pointless bullshit in this thread. I have Perlick flow controls and they've been fuckin fantastic in the almost 3 years I've had them. Just because someone else doesn't like them doesn't mean they're shit taps, and just because I like them doesn't mean they're the best thing ever either. They work well for my needs with so far no real maintenance other than cleaning them regularly, and that's all that matters. If someone else wants to use an Intertap or an Ultratap or a cheap plastic piece of shit party tap, that's their business. As long as the beer pours how you want it, who gives a shit? The vast majority of us aren't running commercial operations so that's irrelevant anyway. If the tap constantly fucks up pretty much from day one then you just replace it with better quality, get your money back or whatever. It's not rocket surgery.


----------



## mashmaniac

EmptyB said:


> Back in the day when there were mods on this forum this thread would've been locked long ago.
> 
> Lax has it right though, great source of drama. What do you get when a troll encounters another troll?


AHHH so it's true I AM close friends with all the Moderators.
Bloody knew I had friends somewhere on here.


----------



## EmptyB

mashmaniac said:


> AHHH so it's true I AM close friends with all the Moderators.
> Bloody knew I had friends somewhere on here.


Well you're just KegLand in a big shady trenchcoat aren't you? I'm friends with KegLand.


----------



## Beir Hearder

EmptyB said:


> Well you're just KegLand in a big shady trenchcoat aren't you? I'm friends with KegLand.


Seems like reality and facts are not really wanted around here.


----------



## stewy

Is it just me or has Wide Eyed & Legless turned into a major flog?

As you were


----------



## theQuinny

I don't think weal has done anything wrong here ... what set the whole thing off the rails was kegland posting pictures (post #6) of a dodgy tap that was coming out from keg king ... and that wasn't substantiated as an ultratap ... 



KegLand-com-au said:


> The genuine Intertap taps are the best.
> 
> I have taken some photos of the new Keg King taps and you can see what they are like:





KegLand-com-au said:


> When you get one of these copies and compare with a genuine Intertap tap you can clearly see the difference.




So, in closing I blame malt and barley blues for this whole mess ... 








Niggle ...


----------



## Beir Hearder

theQuinny said:


> I don't think weal has done anything wrong here ... what set the whole thing off the rails was kegland posting pictures (post #6) of a dodgy tap that was coming out from keg king ... and that wasn't substantiated as an ultratap ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in closing I blame malt and barley blues for this whole mess ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 113189
> 
> 
> Niggle ...


You cannot post anything here if you are not part of the whole kegland claque without copping it. Pretty obvious where the moderators affiliations are.


----------



## mashmaniac

stewy said:


> Is it just me or has Wide Eyed & Legless turned into a major flog?


Really it's just an adjustment disorder, in time he'll realise he's not ACTUALLY the big fish,


----------



## wide eyed and legless

mashmaniac said:


> Of course mate your the second highest poster on here.
> You are sooooo knowledgeable.
> In which case you'd know I can't edit my name.
> And I'm not the one banned from a thread for continually bashing kegland (or anyone else)you are, I just like poking holes in your one eye KK supporters party. As much as you'd like to fill the shoes of those who are no longer here, and make a big name for yourself as some all knowing beer guru. If you were, you'd know the proof in equipment such as being discussed in this thread is how it perform 12mths or more down the track, which you've had ample opportunity to state as I have done. And in essence that ends the discussion with watch this space until the taps have done the miles.
> Your no beer guru.
> But hell your not bad in the garden.


First of all I think KegKing should give you a set of Ultrataps you have made more posts on this thread than anyone else, even though they are nearly all off topic you have kept this thread in the spotlight and no doubt getting more sales for KegKing. Secondly I did ask about the testing, remember the pneumatic test rig that you tested the Intertap on at KegKing the 1,000,000 (all pigs fed and ready to fly) pours. The Ultratap was tested on a similar rig 50,000 pours, that should well cover over 5 years usage, miles done in my consideration.
I don't consider myself a beer guru, far from it, I am just a pleb same as you, but I am a pleb with a point of view and it is this, I can count on one hand the things I have bought from KegKing over the years, apart from grain hops and yeast, why, the reason why is KegKing has always been known for cheap crappy goods. Just because you all decided to leave and form KegLand which really doesn't make you a new company but the same old KegKing re badged. The KegKing 2018 is a different kettle of fish to the one you left behind. As for bans, well I suspected that KegLand was a moderator when the Guten BB thread kept getting closed down so bans for saying anything negative about KegLand are sure to follow.


----------



## Beir Hearder

mashmaniac said:


> Really it's just an adjustment disorder, in time he'll realise he's not ACTUALLY the big fish,


Ah right so you are the big fish no doubt. Always thought something was fishy around here. How can a discussion on taps get so side tracked one has to wonder. Reckon there is more behind this tap stoush than meets the eye.


----------



## mashmaniac

wide eyed and legless said:


> First of all I think KegKing should give you a set of Ultrataps you have made more posts on this thread than anyone else, even though they are nearly all off topic you have kept this thread in the spotlight and no doubt getting more sales for KegKing. Secondly I did ask about the testing, remember the pneumatic test rig that you tested the Intertap on at KegKing the 1,000,000 (all pigs fed and ready to fly) pours. The Ultratap was tested on a similar rig 50,000 pours, that should well cover over 5 years usage, miles done in my consideration.
> I don't consider myself a beer guru, far from it, I am just a pleb same as you, but I am a pleb with a point of view and it is this, I can count on one hand the things I have bought from KegKing over the years, apart from grain hops and yeast, why, the reason why is KegKing has always been known for cheap crappy goods. Just because you all decided to leave and form KegLand which really doesn't make you a new company but the same old KegKing re badged. The KegKing 2018 is a different kettle of fish to the one you left behind. As for bans, well I suspected that KegLand was a moderator when the Guten BB thread kept getting closed down so bans for saying anything negative about KegLand are sure to follow.


All those conspiracy theories... WOW! Dude get some help or stop skippin yer meds.


----------



## Beir Hearder

mashmaniac said:


> All those conspiracy theories... WOW! Dude get some help or stop skippin yer meds.


Not exactly on this thread to discuss beer equipment are you if that is all you can come up with. I think you are wasting your time WEAL trying to say sensible stuff when all that comes back is personal attack and the fishy smell. Time for a beer from a great UltraTap I reckon. When people lose arguments they always go personal and avoid the facts.


----------



## mashmaniac

Beir Hearder said:


> When people lose arguments they always go personal and avoid the facts.


I suppose that personal attacks would include stating someone is someone they're not, like a business or moderator. I mean it's all my fault the whole Keg King/land debacle, WEAL's sideways Guten thread, the whole one sided nature of the forum etc etc.

Oh yeah and I also caused the GFC.... google that shit!

Ed: while I'm at I may as well own global warming, and the shortage of POR for the next 2 years, and the Trouble in the Middle East.


----------



## Beir Hearder

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Or make racist comments! Isn't that right beir?





mashmaniac said:


> I suppose that personal attacks would include stating someone is someone they're not, like a business or moderator. I mean it's all my fault the whole Keg King/land debacle, WEAL's sideways Guten thread, the whole one sided nature of the forum etc etc.
> 
> Oh yeah and I also caused the GFC.... google that shit!
> 
> Ed: while I'm at I may as well own global warming, and the shortage of POR for the next 2 years, and the Trouble in the Middle East.


Think you just proved my point


----------



## mashmaniac

Beir Hearder said:


> Think you just proved my point


Dude you tainted anything you have to say with the post linked by someone else earlier.
IGGY


----------



## Beir Hearder

mashmaniac said:


> Dude you tainted anything you have to say with the post linked by someone else earlier.
> IGGY



Just keep on proving it


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Beir Hearder said:


> Just keep on proving it


I would just ignore him he hasn't the intelligence to enter a debate.


----------



## mashmaniac

wide eyed and legless said:


> I would just ignore him he hasn't the intelligence to enter a debate.


I did ignore him.
But he'll just think your personal attack is an admission your losing an argument.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

mashmaniac said:


> I did ignore him.
> But he'll just think your personal attack is an admission your losing an argument.


How big is your shovel for the hole you are digging? Haven't you the intelligence to see that KegKing would be loving this thread to never end.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Yeah got to agree, though everyone didn't leave this forum, the remainers will probably leave since KegLand has taken control. By the way there are women on this forum so it might be a good idea to curb the language.


----------



## mashmaniac

wide eyed and legless said:


> How big is your shovel for the hole you are digging? Haven't you the intelligence to see that KegKing would be loving this thread to never end.


I guess they will if in a year or two if their taps are proving to be at least as good as other similar products on the market, they're not the cheapest, but they're nowhere near the most expensive either, And your measuring my intelligence with assumptions you've made? I never been stupid enough to assume someone else is less intelligent than I, but we're now on an entirely different topic, please keep going with the personal shit, show everyone who you really are.

And really my comments have been more supportive of Andale than any other tap manufacturer and is the tap I recommend when asked and what I use. Really don't fit with your fantasy, but hell that's probably par for the course with fantasies.


----------



## theQuinny

mashmaniac said:


> while I'm at I may as well own global warming, and the shortage of POR for the next 2 years


What's POR ?


----------



## Rocker1986

Pride of Ringwood


----------



## theQuinny

I thought so ... what's the issue there ?


----------



## Beir Hearder

wide eyed and legless said:


> How big is your shovel for the hole you are digging? Haven't you the intelligence to see that KegKing would be loving this thread to never end.


Keg King probably does not give two hoots about all this shit because they have better things to do than try and score cheap points like the weirdos here keep trying to do.


----------



## Beir Hearder

mashmaniac said:


> I guess they will if in a year or two if their taps are proving to be at least as good as other similar products on the market, they're not the cheapest, but they're nowhere near the most expensive either, And your measuring my intelligence with assumptions you've made? I never been stupid enough to assume someone else is less intelligent than I, but we're now on an entirely different topic, please keep going with the personal shit, show everyone who you really are.
> 
> And really my comments have been more supportive of Andale than any other tap manufacturer and is the tap I recommend when asked and what I use. Really don't fit with your fantasy, but hell that's probably par for the course with fantasies.


You really need to work on your English.


----------



## Beir Hearder

stewy said:


> Are you suggesting that women need to be censored from certain language that men are ok to be exposed to?
> 
> That’s pretty sexist to be honest...
> 
> Your misogyny is offensive



Since when is respect for women misogynistic? Methinks thou protesteth too loudly in an attempt to score cheap points because you are not real flash at scoring much else. The fishy smell groweth dear boy. That is what happens when you make it personal and head off topic to try and hurt others. As I said you are not here for the fun of the beer and the tinkering with the kit are you?


----------



## EmptyB

Plethora


----------



## Thurston Forabrew

The Ultratap has a pretty cool feature that I just learned about/ found out about quite by mistake.

If you just barely crack open the front seal on the tap by pulling the handle ever so lightly and firmly after the pour, you can control a perfect crown of foam from lip to lip in the glass. Looks amazing.

Also, there is a little dimple on the bottom of the tap that is actually intended to be used with a beer lock.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I did this with my Guinness clone.


----------



## Neil Buttriss

Wow I'm glad I'm very happy with my SS pluto gun, great pour every time so far, but I would like to be able to do the above. I was thinking of wacking a cobra on my keezer project with intertaps not flow controls but. Probably still will. Joined the forum to learn and enjoy my new hobby not to argue and fight Holden V's Ford


----------



## EmptyB

wide eyed and legless said:


> I did this with my Guinness clone.


How many attempts did that take though?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Got to admit that was my second try.


----------



## EmptyB

wide eyed and legless said:


> Got to admit that was my second try.


Looks like they're plagiarising you over in Dublin. Unless your name is Ashley.. and you're a lady
https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/124763852153708984/?lp=true





edit: funny that, this Pinterest photo is from 2014 as well.


----------



## mashmaniac

Very sad day indeed, that there is ban worthy. Why anyone would trust this guy with their money is beyond me.

No credibility.


----------



## Beir Hearder

mashmaniac said:


> Very sad day indeed, that there is ban worthy. Why anyone would trust this guy with their money is beyond me.
> 
> No credibility.


Jealousy is a curse I suspect


----------



## Beir Hearder

EmptyB said:


> Looks like they're plagiarising you over in Dublin. Unless your name is Ashley.. and you're a lady
> https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/124763852153708984/?lp=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: funny that, this Pinterest photo is from 2014 as well.


OK I tried that but the link goes nowhere????????


----------



## EmptyB

Beir Hearder said:


> OK I tried that but the link goes nowhere????????


I don't need to post more evidence.

The question is WEAL, why post someone else's photo and claim it as your own? Use your own account to respond to that please


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

Yeah I just googled '3 leaf clover in Guinness head' images and that picture pops up a few times.


----------



## theQuinny

Oh dear ... here we go again ... 


On another note - actually on topic ... I bought some internal auto-close springs for my Ultrataps (have not received them yet). Has anyone tried them ?


Q


----------



## EmptyB

theQuinny said:


> Oh dear ... here we go again ...
> 
> 
> On another note - actually on topic ... I bought some internal auto-close springs for my Ultrataps (have not received them yet). Has anyone tried them ?
> 
> 
> Q


Yep, tested on both Ultra and Inter. They work very well.
Apologies for the OT but I can't help point out someone's bullshittery


----------



## theQuinny

EmptyB said:


> bullshittery



Bullshittery ! - excellent word ... permission to use in public ?


----------



## EmptyB

theQuinny said:


> Bullshittery ! - excellent word ... permission to use in public ?


Be my guest


----------



## theQuinny

Thanks mate - Just wanted to get the whole plagiarism thing out of the way ...


----------



## theQuinny

Neil Buttriss said:


> I was thinking of wacking a cobra on my keezer project with intertaps not flow controls but. Probably still will. Joined the forum to learn and enjoy my new hobby not to argue and fight Holden V's Ford




Welcome mate 

I've only been on here for six months or so - and a new brewer ... it seems like there's plenty of bu11sh1t here on first inspection - but most of the time, people are generous with very helpful advice ... I'd recommend you stick with it.

I'm doing a keezer project too ... Why don't you fire up a new thread & take us though your build ... I personally like photos...

I'm drinking a particularly nice Irish Red at the moment ... can't wait to keg one of these ...


BTW ... dunnydoors are better 


Regards,

Q


----------



## Crimson Cadaver

wide eyed and legless said:


> Got to admit that was my second try.


Seriously dude..


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Crimson Cadaver said:


> Seriously dude..


Was never serious, was always a wind up for you KL staff.


----------



## Tricky Dicky

Does anyone know what the differences are between the Intertap FC 8437 and the Intertap FC KL01007 apart from the price?


----------



## Beir Hearder

wide eyed and legless said:


> Was never serious, was always a wind up for you KL staff.


Looks like it worked a treat


----------



## Nullnvoid

This thread just epitomises what's left of this forum. hahahah I love it!


----------



## laxation

wide eyed and legless said:


> Was never serious, was always a wind up for you KL staff.










cmon mate you got caught red-handed on this one


----------



## wide eyed and legless

It was obviously a lifted photo, but the Keg land personnel aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## EmptyB

Last time I checked, I'm not a Kegland employee.
And nobody except those lackey accounts of yours believe that photo was "lifted" as a joke, man up and admit you did something dumb.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

One only has to watch a La La Land, sorry KegLand video and see then who the real wind up merchants are, I am sure they think most home brewers are mupetts.


----------



## EmptyB

I don't have to go anywhere but this thread to see "La La Land" in full swing.
I'm done posting here, I did what I wanted to do


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

Wow, here we have weal in damage control for his tattered reputation.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

EmptyB said:


> Last time I checked, I'm not a Kegland employee.
> And nobody except those lackey accounts of yours believe that photo was "lifted" as a joke, man up and admit you did something dumb.


Well really you are contradicting yourself, if you didn't think it wasn't lifted then why look for it? 
As I said it was a wind up for the La La Land employees , if they believe their own videos then they will believe the photo.


----------



## goatchop41

Tricky Dicky said:


> Does anyone know what the differences are between the Intertap FC 8437 and the Intertap FC KL01007 apart from the price?



There's no discernable info about if they are different generations or anything. A quick google search shows us that the part numbers are different from KegKing to KegLand websites, but the Intertap site has the same number as KegKing. It may just come down to KegLand using their own part number for it.
Your best bet would probably be to actually contact Intertap themselves and ask them


----------



## goatchop41

To everyone else in the thread, can we please stop the pathetic shit slinging and terrible insults? This is a thread about Intertap vs Ultratap. Take your garbage about each other's reps and companies somewhere else. I just trawled through 3 pages of shite and realised that very, very little of it was useful information that actually related to the thread


----------



## Beir Hearder

goatchop41 said:


> To everyone else in the thread, can we please stop the pathetic shit slinging and terrible insults? This is a thread about Intertap vs Ultratap. Take your garbage about each other's reps and companies somewhere else. I just trawled through 3 pages of shite and realised that very, very little of it was useful information that actually related to the thread



I just heard that a lot of this is about to change and there are going to be some very burned ears. Just check who actually owns the patents and its pretty bloody obvious who is telling porkies here.


----------



## laxation

goatchop41 said:


> To everyone else in the thread, can we please stop the pathetic shit slinging and terrible insults? This is a thread about Intertap vs Ultratap. Take your garbage about each other's reps and companies somewhere else. I just trawled through 3 pages of shite and realised that very, very little of it was useful information that actually related to the thread


You got one post before it turned to shit.
Almost 3 hours though, so we got that going for us...


----------



## malt and barley blues

Went pear shaped when Kegland put up the bogus photo in post number 6. There wasn't such a hue and cry over that.


----------



## Nullnvoid

malt and barley blues said:


> Went pear shaped when Kegland put up the bogus photo in post number 6. There wasn't such a hue and cry over that.



What made it bogus?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Can I suggest we all sign off with who our allegiance is too?

Ie blah blah blah post post post rant rant rant.

**I'm in the KegKing/Kegland camp**

It would make it so much easier to decipher what's going on.


----------



## malt and barley blues

Nullnvoid said:


> What made it bogus?


The insinuation that it was the new Keg King tap to mislead the readers. I'm a fence sitter, I will buy from anyone if it is value for money, almost bought the silicone hose, but after seeing the reviews I will get it from elsewhere.


----------



## Beir Hearder

theQuinny said:


> I don't think weal has done anything wrong here ... what set the whole thing off the rails was kegland posting pictures (post #6) of a dodgy tap that was coming out from keg king ... and that wasn't substantiated as an ultratap ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in closing I blame malt and barley blues for this whole mess ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 113189
> 
> 
> Niggle ...


 Looks like Keg King just posted a video of the guy who invented all these faucets and it ain’t looking so good for those who copied his designs.


----------



## EmptyB

That'll do pig


----------



## Beir Hearder

I reckon that will do


----------



## Beir Hearder

Beir Hearder said:


> I reckon that will do



Here is the YouTube link so you can check it out:


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Not being on facebook I was going to ask for the video to be posted up. Thanks for that


----------



## beerlover69

Beir Hearder said:


> Looks like Keg King just posted a video of the guy who invented all these faucets and it ain’t looking so good for those who copied his designs.



In what way doesn't it look good? Not much of a video except for a fat man who cannot speak properly.


----------



## EmptyB

beerlover69 said:


> In what way doesn't it look good? Not much of a video except for a fat man who cannot speak properly.


As I understand it the patent holder speaking about the Ultratap somehow confirms that the Intertap was a blatant copy. Or some crap like that. I'm sure Weal or one of his accounts will chime in to clarify soon


----------



## Skillz

Opinions on the ebay taps for there price point if your looking at a cheap fridge set up just to keep outside on the patio?


----------



## mfroes

Do anyone knows if they are doing a flow control version as well ?


----------



## Beir Hearder

beerlover69 said:


> In what way doesn't it look good? Not much of a video except for a fat man who cannot speak properly.


You must really be flipped out to knock a guy in a Video with insults. My instinct tells me he knows more about beer than you ever will and even more about pouring beer than the lot of us know together. Maybe you must have something about your looks that you don't like so you need to resort to a Fat Man insult? I also see you are trying to down play Patent numbers? I would think they would be very important to assure a true and original product not some knock off. If you would look beyond your petty nose you would see this man's passion is to help brewer's get their passion in to the glass as brilliantly as it was made, without changing it.


----------



## beerlover69

Beir Hearder said:


> You must really be flipped out to knock a guy in a Video with insults. My instinct tells me he knows more about beer than you ever will and even more about pouring beer than the lot of us know together. Maybe you must have something about your looks that you don't like so you need to resort to a Fat Man insult? I also see you are trying to down play Patent numbers? I would think they would be very important to assure a true and original product not some knock off. If you would look beyond your petty nose you would see this man's passion is to help brewer's get their passion in to the glass as brilliantly as it was made, without changing it.



Very heartfelt mate.............weren't you offensively racist in another post?


----------



## beerlover69

Not sure where I mentioned patent numbers. But I'll look out for them on the taps.


----------



## EmptyB

I'm glad you're confident in your "instinct" but I think most people simply see a man talking about a tap that he likes. And so he should, it's a nice tap. You're just trying to use this video to insinuate that KegLand stole the design (I have no interest in whether or not they did, I just would like you to cut the crap and make your point)


----------



## wide eyed and legless

EmptyB said:


> I'm glad you're confident in your "instinct" but I think most people simply see a man talking about a tap that he likes. And so he should, it's a nice tap. You're just trying to use this video to insinuate that KegLand stole the design (I have no interest in whether or not they did, I just would like you to cut the crap and make your point)


I thought he made his point and if you are not interested why bother to post?


----------



## EmptyB

wide eyed and legless said:


> I thought he made his point and if you are not interested why bother to post?


Pollution control? Someone has to call out people like you on their crap


----------



## wide eyed and legless

EmptyB said:


> Pollution control? Someone has to call out people like you on their crap


Oh Hum


----------



## Beir Hearder

EmptyB said:


> I'm glad you're confident in your "instinct" but I think most people simply see a man talking about a tap that he likes. And so he should, it's a nice tap. You're just trying to use this video to insinuate that KegLand stole the design (I have no interest in whether or not they did, I just would like you to cut the crap and make your point)





EmptyB said:


> I'm glad you're confident in your "instinct" but I think most people simply see a man talking about a tap that he likes. And so he should, it's a nice tap. You're just trying to use this video to insinuate that KegLand stole the design (I have no interest in whether or not they did, I just would like you to cut the crap and make your point)


Better than just a nice tap. They pour beer better than anything I have seen so far. I give the inventor a big pat on the back and anyobody who plagiarises his designs should be ashamed. You should be ashamed for using FAT shaming.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Just to chip in BH, there is nothing to see here in regards to any thing constructive. Best just to ignore.
I am sure he will have more to say in the Guten v Robobrew Gen 3 face off.


----------



## koshari

wide eyed and legless said:


> Just to chip in BH, there is nothing to see here in regards to any thing constructive. Best just to ignore.
> I am sure he will have more to say in the Guten v Robobrew Gen 3 face off.


Wonder if we could start a thread comparing the actual 2 side by side. Prolly unlikely because most postets i have read here appear to pick one then argue to the death about why its better. I couldnt care less about the polatics.

Iam not knocking advocating one over the other based on solid reasoning. I chose angram cq beer pumps for compatability and having cooling jackets but wouldnt have belittled other pumps.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Totally agree koshari the trouble we have in this thread is that the ones who are doing the arguing have never encountered either taps. I am sure the same posters will also have hot air to blow in comparisons between the Guten and Robobrew 3 even though both units are foreign to them.


----------



## tanked84

To keep this on topic, I bought an intertap a month or so ago and has poured over 100 beers. Works fine. Ultra tap is probably good too, but as I have no facts I’ll make no further comment on that tap.


----------



## Beir Hearder

tanked84 said:


> To keep this on topic, I bought an intertap a month or so ago and has poured over 100 beers. Works fine. Ultra tap is probably good too, but as I have no facts I’ll make no further comment on that tap.


I think the issue is that it looks like the guy who has invented these taps has reason for working with Keg King and he is basically saying all else was knockoff. Must be something behind all this. One thing I do know is that my Ultrataps work really well.


----------



## beerlover69

How is he basically saying that? Are you putting words into his mouth? 

Are you him? 

Sounds like you work for keg king.


----------



## Beir Hearder

beerlover69 said:


> How is he basically saying that? Are you putting words into his mouth?
> 
> Are you him?
> 
> Sounds like you work for keg king.


The way you post sounds more like you are Kegland having just arrived as a new member and only responding to my posts and no one else.


----------



## beerlover69

You can't be a company. You can only work for a company. 

I'm only responding to you because you are a massive ratfuck. You also haven't had anything helpful or beer related to say since you arrived either.


----------



## EmptyB

Yeah BH all you seem to do here is back up everything WEAL says, and occasionally make an extremely racist comment about one of the Kegland staff. Pull your head in.

For the record I have Intertaps and they're excellent. I'd say the Ultrataps are too, they're very similar taps, and this thread seems to be a shit slinging match more than anything. That, and WEAL trying to pass off a photo from the internet as his own and then failing to backpedal. That was a right giggle


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I got a good laugh too. I bet KegLand didn't when they got caught with their fake photo.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Fake photo? They didn't claim it was an Ultratap did they? I thought they just said this is what is being sent out with their kegerators? I'm too lazy to go back multiple pages and check, I'm sure someone will though.

I have 2 x FC Intertaps, wasn't happy at first, turned out it was an over carbed beer causing my problems. Since then, nothing but good pours, but I wouldn't get FC again.

Intertap $32
Ultratap $42

Pay an extra 30%, get the same quality fitting from what I see.
Can anyone post a video of their Ultratap pouring better an Intertap? Until that happens, you won't really sway people.


----------



## Indian Giver

Because of the 'interesting debate' I can't actually see the issue.

Who are intertap knocking off or being knocked off?

I've owned SS Intertaps in the past, on a former kegerator and would like to understand who is what. I understand something must have happened to KK v KL and one owns something. But just can't get my head around what it is.

But want to, because I want to buy some more taps, when I build the new keezer, as i liked my Intertaps.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I took my FC Intertap apart to clean it and noticed that the ring with all the holes in was still burred up from the drilling so the finishing isn't that good.
As for the explanation about the photo they tried to make out it was the Ultratap initially then claimed it was the tap going out with the kegerators.


----------



## Indian Giver

Thanks WEAL. I can't figure out whose tap is whose now. And what the story was?

I just want to buy a tap that is the same as my last tap.


----------



## Beir Hearder

beerlover69 said:


> You can't be a company. You can only work for a company.
> 
> I'm only responding to you because you are a massive ratfuck. You also haven't had anything helpful or beer related to say since you arrived either.



Getting personal means you have nothing else.


----------



## Beir Hearder

EmptyB said:


> Yeah BH all you seem to do here is back up everything WEAL says, and occasionally make an extremely racist comment about one of the Kegland staff. Pull your head in.
> 
> For the record I have Intertaps and they're excellent. I'd say the Ultrataps are too, they're very similar taps, and this thread seems to be a shit slinging match more than anything. That, and WEAL trying to pass off a photo from the internet as his own and then failing to backpedal. That was a right giggle


See response to beer lover.


----------



## Beir Hearder

Fro-Daddy said:


> Fake photo? They didn't claim it was an Ultratap did they? I thought they just said this is what is being sent out with their kegerators? I'm too lazy to go back multiple pages and check, I'm sure someone will though.
> 
> I have 2 x FC Intertaps, wasn't happy at first, turned out it was an over carbed beer causing my problems. Since then, nothing but good pours, but I wouldn't get FC again.
> 
> Intertap $32
> Ultratap $42
> 
> Pay an extra 30%, get the same quality fitting from what I see.
> Can anyone post a video of their Ultratap pouring better an Intertap? Until that happens, you won't really sway people.


I reckon even if they saw the perfect demo the people here arcing up would still insist the opposite.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Beir Hearder said:


> I reckon even if they saw the perfect demo the people here arcing up would still insist the opposite.



Can you please post a video of your Ultrataps tonight so we can see what we are missing out on? One of the first pour (warm tap) and maybe one of the second pour (cold tap) should do.
Don't worry about specific people, I'm sure bystanders will make up their own mind based off your video.


----------



## Indian Giver

And if possible a real-life side by side.


----------



## Beir Hearder

Not 


Fro-Daddy said:


> Can you please post a video of your Ultrataps tonight so we can see what we are missing out on? One of the first pour (warm tap) and maybe one of the second pour (cold tap) should do.
> Don't worry about specific people, I'm sure bystanders will make up their own mind based off your video.


Not in a place to pour beer today but maybe someone else watching can take that up. If not will try to do this when I get home end of the week.


----------



## Beir Hearder

Indian Giver said:


> And if possible a real-life side by side.


Got rid of my old taps already.


----------



## altone

I can pour a nice beer with a plastic bronco tap and my Chinese flow control knockoff works fine too!
If you can't do a side by side comparison, the rest is just Red vs Blue, Holden v Ford, Intertap v Ultratap 
ie. personal loyalty/preference.

How about getting the sellers to arrange a tap off? Or if an LHBS has access to both - even better.


----------



## Beir Hearder

altone said:


> I can pour a nice beer with a plastic bronco tap and my Chinese flow control knockoff works fine too!
> If you can't do a side by side comparison, the rest is just Red vs Blue, Holden v Ford, Intertap v Ultratap
> ie. personal loyalty/preference.
> 
> How about getting the sellers to arrange a tap off? Or if an LHBS has access to both - even better.


Love the idea of getting them to square off against each other but I think there is a serious issue if the inventor is calling out that his original patents have been knocked off.


----------



## EmptyB

Beir Hearder said:


> Love the idea of getting them to square off against each other but I think there is a serious issue if the inventor is calling out that his original patents have been knocked off.


Quote for me, in his words, where he called that out. The closest he says in that video, to anything relevant in your argument, is that "the Ultratap is probably the best tap he's ever made". If there were a legitimate case for patent theft KegKing will most certainly contest it and take legal proceedings.
Again you are polluting this thread with pure conjecture. Get some evidence or shove off and let people compare taps like the thread intends.


----------



## EmptyB

A timely reminder to anyone (if there is anyone) still watching this farcical thread that BH uttered the following racial slur against KegLand's Kee Doery;


Beir Hearder said:


> You do know that Kee is only half skippy don‘t you?


I consider my censored use of the "f" word to be about one hundredth as offensive as the above. So again, to the matter at hand, come up with some evidence of your patent theft claims or shove off.

Poured a real nice heady lager off one of my four Intertaps this arvo btw


----------



## EmptyB

You'd make a lousy politician mate. Making unsubstantiated claims, failing to produce evidence to support them, choosing instead to highlight use of naughty words and other petty remarks, despite yourself having said far worse.

It's entertaining, if anything


----------



## koshari

Beir Hearder said:


> Who cares what you consider?


I do for one . Still waiting on some conclusive feedback regarding head to head performance as per thtead title. 

Possibly your half a dozen posts where you continually carry on about patents may be worthy of their own thread from your perception but they add about as much value in this thread as your posts whining about peoples language and political incorrectness.

Of coarse the irony of this post is neither does mine. But hey feel free to berate me for hijacking the thread as well.


----------



## Rocker1986

I'm only following it because it's funny seeing how ridiculous it all is.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

tanked84 said:


> To keep this on topic, I bought an intertap a month or so ago and has poured over 100 beers. Works fine. Ultra tap is probably good too, but as I have no facts I’ll make no further comment on that tap.


Very honest of you, the only people who should be posting is the ones who have experienced both taps.


----------



## EmptyB

wide eyed and legless said:


> It would be if the thread was allowed to develop instead of interjections by those who haven't a clue of how each taps perform.


Surely you're not calling off your lackey Beir Hearder? It'd be nice, just finding it difficult to believe.

I think I will buy an Ultratap then and run some comparisons. I'm betting it'll simply be as good as my current Intertaps.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

EmptyB said:


> Surely you're not calling off your lackey Beir Hearder? It'd be nice, just finding it difficult to believe.
> 
> I think I will buy an Ultratap then and run some comparisons. I'm betting it'll simply be as good as my current Intertaps.


Don't put to much money down You will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

WEAL, since BH is unable to post a video of them pouring a beer, are you able to please?
I'm assuming you bought them, but maybe you have just used them. If that's the case, then nevermind I guess!


----------



## Beir Hearder

EmptyB said:


> Surely you're not calling off your lackey Beir Hearder? It'd be nice, just finding it difficult to believe.
> 
> I think I will buy an Ultratap then and run some comparisons. I'm betting it'll simply be as good as my current Intertaps.


No doubt the boys at KK would be delighted to take your money. You could get them to teach you how to use it too.


----------



## markp

Gotta say I’m a mad fisherman as well as a brewer and was a member of a fishing public forum that has become a ghost town because of shit like what’s going on in this thread ! 
Moral to the story if the mediators (or lack of) or the knobs that are arguing in this thread want this forum to flourish then moderators clip some wings and knobs **** off !
Rant over I’m heading to the dark side !


----------



## AHB_Admin

Thread clean up done. Please cut out the mutual insulting attacks. The ability to report a post will bring the start of an insult ping pong to my attention so I can take care of it quicker.


----------



## malt and barley blues

markp said:


> Rant over I’m heading to the dark side !


I wouldn't be surprised that is where the derailers of this thread originated from.


----------



## Indian Giver

malt and barley blues said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that is where the derailers of this thread originated from.



Nope. Better things to do like discuss beer related topics.

But they are entertained by it nonetheless.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Indian Giver said:


> Because of the 'interesting debate' I can't actually see the issue.
> 
> Who are intertap knocking off or being knocked off?
> 
> I've owned SS Intertaps in the past, on a former kegerator and would like to understand who is what. I understand something must have happened to KK v KL and one owns something. But just can't get my head around what it is.
> 
> But want to, because I want to buy some more taps, when I build the new keezer, as i liked my Intertaps.


If you are happy with the Intertap get those both KK & KL sell them but only KK sell the Ultratap the only reason I replaced my Intertap FC was because they are not the best of taps as quite a few has mentioned.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Fro-Daddy said:


> WEAL, since BH is unable to post a video of them pouring a beer, are you able to please?
> I'm assuming you bought them, but maybe you have just used them. If that's the case, then nevermind I guess!


I have bought them, and as you may have noticed in other threads, most of my beers get poured through the hand pump or through the Bunnings plastic taps. I got the taps for my mini kegs, but I am happy to get some beer into one and show the pour.

Straight from the secondary



Nice creamy head.


And good lacing


----------



## Clevohead




----------



## Beir Hearder

Beir Hearder said:


> Maybe you don‘t know Aussie sland





Indian Giver said:


> Nope. Better things to do like discuss beer related topics.
> 
> But they are entertained by it nonetheless.



I agree Indian Giver but when someone like the tap inventor was vilified when all he wanted to do was to explain his passion for helping brewers get their liquid gold from keg to glass with least change then I admit I got a bit arced up. Not sure why people should not be informed when one finds something better.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I think any talk about infringements on patents should be left to Kee and Brads legal teams to sort out, if this thread can't be kept on topic it should be locked down.


----------



## ShonkytonkBrewer

wide eyed and legless said:


> I think any talk about infringements on patents should be left to Kee and Brads legal teams to sort out, if this thread can't be kept on topic it should be locked down.



pot kettle black?


----------



## Madscientist86

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1154997051306403&id=121767097901723

Another ultratap video brought to you from kegking...


----------



## EmptyB

Promo looks good but it always bugs me when marketing videos like this use that term - "laminar flow". ANY good tap has laminar flow, if they didn't, you'd get a glass full of foam.
I'm waiting on my Ultratap now so I can do a proper side-by-side with the Intertap.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

EmptyB said:


> Promo looks good but it always bugs me when marketing videos like this use that term - "laminar flow". ANY good tap has laminar flow, if they didn't, you'd get a glass full of foam.
> I'm waiting on my Ultratap now so I can do a proper side-by-side with the Intertap.


I think Mash Maniac must have got one too, not been ranting on here since he got it.


----------



## EmptyB

wide eyed and legless said:


> I think Mash Maniac must have got one too, not been ranting on here since he got it.


Just went to check his profile to see last login date but his profile's not even in the system, that's weird.
He probably did the mature thing and pulled out of a senseless argument and allowed people to focus on discussions of tap performance like the thread intends


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Your right looks like he's got the Tijuana, it's like he was never on here.


----------



## BrutusB

I was pretty intrigued to find a 13 year old post with a very familiar looking design:





Ventmatic - Where To Get A Good Deal

Lotsa references to old mate 'Brad' as seen in the Keg-King video.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Interesting reading the old thread.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Any pics of the internals of the Ultra Flo? Be interesting to see if it is the same as the Ultra or Inter.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

Fro-Daddy said:


> Any pics of the internals of the Ultra Flo? Be interesting to see if it is the same as the Ultra or Inter.




Nope it's not the same as the ultratap, I did find a pic that had a nylon seal instead of the orings. Otherwise it looks like the ultraflo and ultratap are a clone of the original ventmatic, which is a copy of the perlick? I think the perlick was the first to use the forward sealing method. I've been trying to get a time line on things but it's a bit tricky to find accurate info. It looks like brad designed the first ventmatic but ventmatic own the patents. Then law suits started. Haven't found out what the it come was, this happened back in 2004.

One thing I'd like to know is can that seal be replaced on the shuttle if it gets worn?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

BrutusB said:


> I was pretty intrigued to find a 13 year old post with a very familiar looking design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventmatic - Where To Get A Good Deal
> 
> Lotsa references to old mate 'Brad' as seen in the Keg-King video.


Met Brad down at KK in his pocket he had an old Ventmatic tap which he found here in Melbourne it had been in constant commercial use since 2003 he bought it back, he told me in 15 years the 'O' rings had never been changed. The Ultratap is very similar but a bigger shuttle again than the Ventmatic.


----------



## goatchop41

From KegKing's own website:

"From the inventor for the original Vent Matic (Intertap) range of tap products"


----------



## Quokka42

EmptyB said:


> Promo looks good but it always bugs me when marketing videos like this use that term - "laminar flow". ANY good tap has laminar flow, if they didn't, you'd get a glass full of foam.
> I'm waiting on my Ultratap now so I can do a proper side-by-side with the Intertap.



Actually, the interference with laminar flow is why a flow control tap will produce more foam at wide open than an ultratap or the unlicenced copy. 

It is a legitimate term and theory in fluid dynamics (the science of liquid and gas flow.)


----------



## EmptyB

Quokka42 said:


> Actually, the interference with laminar flow is why a flow control tap will produce more foam at wide open than an ultratap or the unlicenced copy.
> 
> It is a legitimate term and theory in fluid dynamics (the science of liquid and gas flow.)


I know it's a legitimate term, I didn't say it wasn't, my point is that its use in describing a non flow-control tap is unnecessary and seems to exist only as marketing jargon. If by "unlicensed copy" you mean an Intertap then I'm not sure what you mean there either, it pours equally well (since laminar flow is a fairly standard feature of a decent tap), and again it's venturing into off-topic territory about the patent debate - which again, I'm sure, if KegKing believed there was such a claim they would make it themselves.


----------



## pcmfisher

I don't have a side by side test but a one after the other.

I swapped out my intertap for an ultratap partly for curiosity but also because my intertap was just the plated model and ultratap is stainless.

One thing I noticed straight away is the ultratap has a lot longer throw on the handle, not sure if that's good or not, and most times the spring will not push it off properly. And it doesn't feel overly smooth, it sort of scrapes open and close.

Pouring wise after 2 kegs I found the beer seems to come out a little faster from the ultratap at the same pouring pressure, maybe a bit too fast really. I will probably put a longer beer line on and see what happens.


----------



## Quokka42

"Laminar flow" refers to an nice smooth transition. Aeronautic engineers argue to this day if turbulence decreases pressure, but any home brewer can try to pour the same beer through an intertap or Ultra-Flow then compare it to a flow control tap full open.

I suspect the reason they mention it is because it turns out that kegland and "intertap" are Chinese owned interests - and we all know how much the Chinese care about patents and international law...


----------



## EmptyB

...so again about the patent theft. Keep it on topic, patent theft will be taken care of by Keg King, they're big boys. They know how to take care of themselves. Keep this thread on topic - if you actually have any proof of theft chuck it in a new thread if you have to.


----------



## Beir Hearder

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Nope it's not the same as the ultratap, I did find a pic that had a nylon seal instead of the orings. Otherwise it looks like the ultraflo and ultratap are a clone of the original ventmatic, which is a copy of the perlick? I think the perlick was the first to use the forward sealing method. I've been trying to get a time line on things but it's a bit tricky to find accurate info. It looks like brad designed the first ventmatic but ventmatic own the patents. Then law suits started. Haven't found out what the it come was, this happened back in 2004.
> 
> One thing I'd like to know is can that seal be replaced on the shuttle if it gets worn?



Actually looked up the patent numbers and they are owned by Brad. Just google them and you will see for your self.


----------



## Beir Hearder

BrutusB said:


> I was pretty intrigued to find a 13 year old post with a very familiar looking design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventmatic - Where To Get A Good Deal
> 
> Lotsa references to old mate 'Brad' as seen in the Keg-King video.





Quokka42 said:


> Actually, the interference with laminar flow is why a flow control tap will produce more foam at wide open than an ultratap or the unlicenced copy.
> 
> It is a legitimate term and theory in fluid dynamics (the science of liquid and gas flow.)




Found this on Brulosophy website http://brulosophy.com/2015/10/01/vent-matic-ultra-flo-faucets-product-review/


----------



## Fro-Daddy

pcmfisher said:


> One thing I noticed straight away is the ultratap has a lot longer throw on the handle, not sure if that's good or not, and most times the spring will not push it off properly. And it doesn't feel overly smooth, it sort of scrapes open and close.


It's the same spring for Ultra and Inter right? That longer throw makes it sound like it should use it's own spring.

@Beir Hearder any progress with those pouring videos mate?


----------



## Uyllii

Fro-Daddy said:


> It's the same spring for Ultra and Inter right? That longer throw makes it sound like it should use it's own spring.



I own 3 Intertap taps, bought from Keg-King before the KK/KL split. There are two versions of the springs for the Intertaps, the big one works the other is too short/weak to properly close the tap.
Even with the big spring it kinda scraped when opening and closing like you say. I ended up not using the auto-close springs at all.






On the patent topic there is a thread either here or at homebrewtalk that covers the issue in some detail, there are also some additional details on Brulosophy. There were/are no patents in Australia covering perlic/VentMatic forward sealing taps, however the US importer of Intertap taps had to remove Intertaps from sale for a period of about 6 months because the VentMatic patent holder (Bradford Amidzich) claimed that the InterTap infringed on his patent. Intertap came to an agreement with VentMatic and is now registered under VentMatic patents US6457614, US6626420, US7077299.

It appears Ultratap is using the same patents in their design and has one of the patent numbers (7077299) stamped on the body.



EmptyB said:


> Promo looks good but it always bugs me when marketing videos like this use that term - "laminar flow". ANY good tap has laminar flow, if they didn't, you'd get a glass full of foam.



My Intertap taps (no flow control) all have a non-laminated flow if I open the tap too fast, if I open it slowly it is perfectly laminated so it is not just an issue for flow control taps.
The non-laminated flow creates about twice as much head as I want. I don't have a photo of this but I may try to take one.


----------



## Beir Hearder

Uyllii said:


> I own 3 Intertap taps, bought from Keg-King before the KK/KL split. There are two versions of the springs for the Intertaps, the big one works the other is too short/weak to properly close the tap.
> Even with the big spring it kinda scraped when opening and closing like you say. I ended up not using the auto-close springs at all.
> 
> View attachment 113408
> View attachment 113409
> View attachment 113410
> 
> 
> On the patent topic there is a thread either here or at homebrewtalk that covers the issue in some detail, there are also some additional details on Brulosophy. There were/are no patents in Australia covering perlic/VentMatic forward sealing taps, however the US importer of Intertap taps had to remove Intertaps from sale for a period of about 6 months because the VentMatic patent holder (Bradford Amidzich) claimed that the InterTap infringed on his patent. Intertap came to an agreement with VentMatic and is now registered under VentMatic patents US6457614, US6626420, US7077299.
> 
> It appears Ultratap is using the same patents in their design and has one of the patent numbers (7077299) stamped on the body.
> 
> 
> 
> My Intertap taps (no flow control) all have a non-laminated flow if I open the tap too fast, if I open it slowly it is perfectly laminated so it is not just an issue for flow control taps.
> The non-laminated flow creates about twice as much head as I want. I don't have a photo of this but I may try to take one.


I don’t think that is quite right as Brad publically said to a bunch of brewers last week that he had patents back in 2003 covering Australia and that the only one in the world who could use his patents now were MCH Keg King and he came out here to clear all this up.


----------



## Uyllii

Beir Hearder said:


> I don’t think that is quite right as Brad publically said to a bunch of brewers last week that he had patents back in 2003 covering Australia and that the only one in the world who could use his patents now were MCH Keg King and he came out here to clear all this up.



You are right, he *had *a number of Australian patents. They are all lapsed or ceased since before 2010.

http://pericles.ipaustralia.gov.au/...queryString=Bradford+Amidzich&resultsPerPage=

Don't get me wrong, I think the forward sealing tap design is a great design. I like all the taps using it (perlic, ventmatic, intertap, ultratap). If someone has legal rights to the design - good for them they should get royalties from the sale of the taps of all of these brands.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Awes


Beir Hearder said:


> I don’t think that is quite right as Brad publically said to a bunch of brewers last week that he had patents back in 2003 covering Australia and that the only one in the world who could use his patents now were MCH Keg King and he came out here to clear all this up.



Awesome, you were there part of Melbourne Brewers? I wasn't able to make it down for the meeting that night, was hoping to stock up on a few items with the discount.


----------



## Beir Hearder

Nullnvoid said:


> Awes
> 
> 
> Awesome, you were there part of Melbourne Brewers? I wasn't able to make it down for the meeting that night, was hoping to stock up on a few items with the discount.


Not for that one. KK had several sessions for people with Brad and his explanation on getting beer from keg to glass are very enlightening.


----------



## EmptyB

Today my new Ultratap turned up and I fitted it to my keg fridge, alongside my Intertaps.

First thing I noticed is the long throw on the Ultratap as mentioned by pcmfisher and a scraping feeling as I pull the handle. Definitely some friction there, not too sure why, i'll pull it apart and take a look this arvo to see if something is in the way.

The other immediately noticeable difference is the veneer. The Ultratap in the photo is brand new out of the packet and yet I can see blemishes, appears to be from the machining process, it can't be cleaned off. The Intertap on the other hand has a mirror finish.

Both poured equally well, I'm grabbing more photos before posting about performance, so far for looks the Intertap comes out in front as far as looks and usage is concerned.


----------



## EmptyB

As assumed, very similar pouring performance.
It is worth noting that I poured a beer with the Ultratap prior to the one taken here and there was significantly more head, but I believe that's due to me pulling it a bit fast (story of my life). It appears the Intertap tolerates that a bit better but I haven't factored it in here, that wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Sorry to be niave but which is which? Left ultra tap? Right intertap?

Seriously following with interest. This is the first time it's been actually compared properly in my opinion.


----------



## EmptyB

Nullnvoid said:


> Sorry to be niave but which is which? Left ultra tap? Right intertap?


That'd help, wouldn't it..
Left is Ultratap. Right is Intertap.


----------



## Nullnvoid

EmptyB said:


> That'd help, wouldn't it..
> Left is Ultratap. Right is Intertap.



Cheers.

I don't know anything about taps but it does appear the ultra tap isn't the bees knees. 

Do you have a horse in the race? Or a bias?


----------



## EmptyB

Nullnvoid said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I don't know anything about taps but it does appear the ultra tap isn't the bees knees.
> 
> Do you have a horse in the race? Or a bias?


No bias nor affiliation, I've gotten involved in this thread in response to what appeared to be a significant bias and potential misrepresentation from a couple of posters in particular (on both sides of the fence - nobody is innocent here). I want to present a neutral view of the matter.
It would help if other Ultratap owners could post photos of their own taps in order to confirm the veneer issue isn't something I can be accused of fabricating.


----------



## Nullnvoid

EmptyB said:


> No bias nor affiliation, I've gotten involved in this thread in response to what appeared to be a significant bias and potential misrepresentation from a couple of posters in particular (on both sides of the fence - nobody is innocent here). I want to present a neutral view of the matter.
> It would help if other Ultratap owners could post photos of their own taps in order to confirm the veneer issue isn't something I can be accused of fabricating.



Cheers. Appreciate the honesty. It has appeared there has been "passion" from both sides

I'm looking at getting taps soon so am looking very interested in this thread


----------



## Nullnvoid

*PATENTS ASIDE*

Basically Ventomatic = Intertap = UltraTap? Keg King had the Intertap until all that stuff went down. So what's the true difference between the Intertap and the UltraTap? Or are they the same thing essentially?

So if that's the case, and Keg King used to sell the Intertap, which was the Ventomatic, what's giving them a funny feeling in their pant's about the UltraTap? or is it all just a sales ploy?

Serious questions now the dickheadery seems to be passing in this thread.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

They are both made in the same factory, if you call into KK and check out the finishes they are exactly the same, go in after 2.00 pm when the bar opens and pour yourself a Pakistani Bitter. Better still get Yuri to pour it, put the handle of a screwdriver in your ear and the business end on the tap. You will hear the shuttle move as you would the Intertap, there is no way of avoiding the metal on metal movement. As for the length of the pull, does not make the slightest bit of difference I have a beer engine with a 1/4 pint pull and another with a 1/2 pint pull both beers come out exactly the same.
After the Royalty business is over, will there be any spare parts for the Intertap? That is the question that should be asked.


----------



## EmptyB

The question that should be asked WEAL is why you're still posting conjecture.
I don't care which factory they're made in, I care about what I and others receive. And there's a difference, in both look and feel.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

EmptyB said:


> The question that should be asked WEAL is why you're still posting conjecture.
> I don't care which factory they're made in, I care about what I and others receive. And there's a difference, in both look and feel.


So you are worried about what you received, then send it back if you are not happy. I am very happy with mine, very rarely I will use them, I will only have them on my minikegs so not be getting much use but I do know that people not experienced pouring themselves a beer from a keg will not have a problem.


----------



## EmptyB

wide eyed and legless said:


> So you are worried about what you received, then send it back if you are not happy. I am very happy with mine, very rarely I will use them, I will only have them on my minikegs so not be getting much use but I do know that people not experienced pouring themselves a beer from a keg will not have a problem.


I'm not worried about what I received. I'm doing what the thread intends, which is comparing taps. Unless you have a comparison to make yourself, or an otherwise on topic contribution, I'm not sure what you're doing posting in this thread.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Read back a few posts you will see the comparison I will strip both down tomorrow so you can compare.
So be patient, don't get your knickers in a twist and we will do a complete comparison tomorrow.


----------



## laxation

koshari said:


> Wonder if we could start a thread comparing the actual 2 side by side. Prolly unlikely because most postets i have read here appear to pick one then argue to the death about why its better. I couldnt care less about the polatics.
> 
> Iam not knocking advocating one over the other based on solid reasoning. I chose angram cq beer pumps for compatability and having cooling jackets but wouldnt have belittled other pumps.


check post #71


----------



## laxation

goatchop41 said:


> From KegKing's own website:
> 
> "From the inventor for the original Vent Matic (Intertap) range of tap products"


lmfao best not to look into the history of the Vent Matic if you're a KK fanboy then!
http://brulosophy.com/tag/ventmatic/


----------



## f00b4r

wide eyed and legless said:


> After the Royalty business is over, will there be any spare parts for the Intertap? That is the question that should be asked.



There are people on brewing forums/groups claiming (prior to any Ultratap being known about) that Brad took their money when Ventmatic suddenly shut up shop and didn't deliver on or refund paid for orders, I wonder if they will ever get reimbursed from these royalties or if he will address their claims.


----------



## laxation

wide eyed and legless said:


> They are both made in the same factory, if you call into KK and check out the finishes they are exactly the same, go in after 2.00 pm when the bar opens and pour yourself a Pakistani Bitter. Better still get Yuri to pour it, put the handle of a screwdriver in your ear and the business end on the tap. You will hear the shuttle move as you would the Intertap, there is no way of avoiding the metal on metal movement. As for the length of the pull, does not make the slightest bit of difference I have a beer engine with a 1/4 pint pull and another with a 1/2 pint pull both beers come out exactly the same.
> After the Royalty business is over, will there be any spare parts for the Intertap? That is the question that should be asked.


what is royalty business?
can't you just use parts from one to fix the other?


----------



## Beir Hearder

Nullnvoid said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I don't know anything about taps but it does appear the ultra tap isn't the bees knees.
> 
> Do you have a horse in the race? Or a bias?


Well lets see.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Beir Hearder said:


> Well lets see.



Have you got an unbiased comparison with photos for the two?


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

Nullnvoid said:


> Have you got an unbiased comparison with photos for the two?


There's zero chance of an unbiased review. 

Looking at emptyb's photos of the pour they look the same. In regards to the finish I think anything this cheap coming out of china the QC is going to be questionable, from both suppliers, so it's luck of the draw.


----------



## EmptyB

Yes it seems that detractors in this thread are attempting to bury actual comparison photos with irrelevant crap again. So here are links to earlier in this thread where actual comparison photos were posted:
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/ultratap-versus-intertap.98590/page-12#post-1517895
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/ultratap-versus-intertap.98590/page-12#post-1517902



FarsideOfCrazy said:


> the QC is going to be questionable, from both suppliers, so it's luck of the draw


I've got four Intertaps and they're identical in quality of the veneer. Happy to put up a photo showing as much. This is why I'm keen for other Ultratap owners to post photos of theirs; one shitty Ultratap isn't enough to form a conclusion about their quality, but more examples of each tap would serve as an apt comparison.

WEAL and BH, surely you're Ultratap owners given your endless spruiking and antagonism, can you post up a photo or two? BH you said you would a while back, and WEAL, do try taking your own photo this time
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/ultratap-versus-intertap.98590/page-6#post-1516372


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Summary:
*Price *- Intertap $10 cheaper (half price if you go chrome plated brass)
*Better finish* - Intertap (to be fair, only based off one comment)
*Pouring experience* - Intertap (Ultratap 'scrapes')
*Pour Result* - Same
*FC Option* - Intertap
*Auto Close* - Intertap (spring not well suited to Ultratap)
*Interchangable Spout* - Intertap (Ultratap has a different thread or something?)

I must say, my Brumby tap pours just as good as my FC intertap...


----------



## pist

Hahaha this is why i have been away from this forum for a long time. Good to see some things never change. Over inflated egos who think they are experts on everything flaming each other behind the safety of a keyboard. What a circus.

Intertap, ultratap, both look the same and do the same thing. Pour beer. Kegland vs keg king. Who gives a shit. Shop where you like and get on with talking about beer and brewing


----------



## koshari

I have some cheap chinese ripoffs which dont actually have a shuttle but rely on the actual ball on the bottom of the lever to seal against an oring. Are any of the earlier intertap, perlick or ultratap this design?


----------



## pist

Ive got a genuine v1 fc intertap and its got the shuttle same as current one. Not had any leakage or pouring issues what so ever


----------



## gazza1055

I use intertap taps on my kegerator had them for over 12 months no problems with them i don't care how the fight between intertap and ultratap ends but at the end of the day i will stick with my intertaps just my 2 cents worth. Thanks Gary.


----------



## EmptyB

pist said:


> Hahaha this is why i have been away from this forum for a long time. Good to see some things never change. Over inflated egos who think they are experts on everything flaming each other behind the safety of a keyboard. What a circus.


Yeah, I'll own up to that one. I fed the trolls. In an ideal world this thread would've been locked a while ago.


----------



## Thomas Wood

13 pages and only one legit comparison. Just delete the entire thread and start over I think.


----------



## Beir Hearder

EmptyB said:


> Yeah, I'll own up to that one. I fed the trolls. In an ideal world this thread would've been locked a while ago.


Highly intelligent of you is it not? Always wanting to abuse and score cheap points. Karma will get you sooner or later one way or another.


----------



## Thomas Wood

Beir Hearder said:


> Highly intelligent of you is it not? Always wanting to abuse and score cheap points. Karma will get you sooner or later one way or another.


You have made 76 posts so far on this website, and not a single one is helpful to anyone. In fact all of them are in Kegland/Keg King related threads. You should either contribute something to the wider forum and something to newer brewers in general, or just kindly **** off.

As much as some other people's posts on here may irk me or just be blatant shit posts, at least they are actively contributing something across the website and in a multitude of different threads, trying to offer help or advice when the call is there.


----------



## Company of one

I want to build a kegging system one day but for now all I have is a headache and no idea what taps to use.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Post 249 has the summary. Intertap.


----------



## Indian Giver

pist said:


> Ive got a genuine v1 fc intertap and its got the shuttle same as current one. Not had any leakage or pouring issues what so ever



You'll see why many experienced and well known brewers took their kookaburra and found a different Gabba.


----------



## Beir Hearder

Thomas Wood said:


> You have made 76 posts so far on this website, and not a single one is helpful to anyone. In fact all of them are in Kegland/Keg King related threads. You should either contribute something to the wider forum and something to newer brewers in general, or just kindly **** off.
> 
> As much as some other people's posts on here may irk me or just be blatant shit posts, at least they are actively contributing something across the website and in a multitude of different threads, trying to offer help or advice when the call is there.


If it pleases you then wish you all the best.


----------



## EmptyB

Since this tap thread is popular in Google Search results where Intertap or Ultratap are mentioned, I think we need to get it back on topic and bury the irrelevant crap posted by some above.
Below were my findings re the look and feel of both taps. Putting the call out for any other Ultratap owners to post photos of theirs since my single Ultratap isn't a fair representation. Intertap owners, please post your photos too. I'm keen on photos since they are less open to interpretation and subjectivity than a person's written description.

Off-topic or irrelevant crap will be flagged to a moderator for removal. This is a tap comparison thread.

==============================================================
First thing I noticed is the long throw on the Ultratap as mentioned by pcmfisher and a scraping feeling as I pull the handle. Definitely some friction there, not too sure why, i'll pull it apart and take a look this arvo to see if something is in the way.

The other immediately noticeable difference is the veneer. The Ultratap in the photo is brand new out of the packet and yet I can see blemishes, appears to be from the machining process, it can't be cleaned off. The Intertap on the other hand has a mirror finish.

Both poured equally well, I'm grabbing more photos before posting about performance, so far for looks the Intertap comes out in front as far as looks and usage is concerned.


----------



## Thomas Wood

I know it's in an earlier post, but can you please mark which tap is which in an photos/posts 
For others: Left = Ultratap, Right = Intertap


----------



## EmptyB

For some reason I can't add the updated photo to my post above. Here is the tap comparison photo to accompany my post above.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Intertap FC, probably should have given it a wipe before the photos...meh
Raspberry wheat in the glass


----------



## EmptyB

Cheers Fro-Daddy, looks good, especially that beer.

Where are the Ultratap owners?! Surely they're around?


----------



## Beir Hearder

EmptyB said:


> Cheers Fro-Daddy, looks good, especially that beer.
> 
> Where are the Ultratap owners?! Surely they're around?


Who do you mean by that? Those who bought them?


----------



## EmptyB

Beir Hearder said:


> Who do you mean by that? Those who bought them?


Yes buddy, when someone buys something they are then an owner of that thing.


----------



## Beir Hearder

EmptyB said:


> Yes buddy, when someone buys something they are then an owner of that thing.


Ah yes I understand that. If someone pays for it then they own it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Finally been able to get around to checking the difference between the two taps.
to me there is no discernible difference in the finish, only the nozzle has a brushed finish on the Ultratap.


The Intertap was slightly worn in, same thing will happen to the Ultratap with use


The wear is just on the corners of the shuttle and inside the tap body..
The longer throw should allow more beer to flow, the reason is the difference in the load end of the lever,
the Ultra is a smaller round shape while the Inter has a larger shape apart from that they seem pretty much identical with the same tolerances between the shuttles and the tap.


Comparing them I can see there could be reason for some angst from a certain party.


----------



## EmptyB

Patent theft crap aside, I appreciate your contribution WEAL. Interested to see what other Ultratap owners experience regarding the veneer since it's a significant selling point and so far it's coming up second best.


----------



## Beir Hearder

EmptyB said:


> Patent theft crap aside, I appreciate your contribution WEAL. Interested to see what other Ultratap owners experience regarding the veneer since it's a significant selling point and so far it's coming up second best.


What is your worry about patent theft all the time? Surely its not something you have done? If someone knocked off Brad’s design then it will out sooner or later I would hazard a guess.


----------



## EmptyB

I'll quote myself for that response, you continue to be a complete waste of space Beir Hearder



EmptyB said:


> Quote for me, in his words, where he called that out. The closest he says in that video, to anything relevant in your argument, is that "the Ultratap is probably the best tap he's ever made". If there were a legitimate case for patent theft KegKing will most certainly contest it and take legal proceedings.
> Again you are polluting this thread with pure conjecture. Get some evidence or shove off and let people compare taps like the thread intends.


Ed: to be perfectly clear, there have been plenty of implications - from wide eyed and legless and Beir Hearder specifically - that Intertaps are ripping off the Ultratap patent. It gives me the shits since I don't like an obviously biased person, or people, pushing an agenda by spreading rumours without any evidence to support their claim. I have no horse in this race, I just dislike people who speak bullshit.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

@Beir Hearder Still waiting for you to show us your Ultrataps mate


----------



## Fro-Daddy

wide eyed and legless said:


> to me there is no discernible difference in the finish, only the nozzle has a brushed finish on the Ultratap


Interesting, my Intertap has a brushed nozzle, wish it was shiny like the one in your pic.


----------



## Boxcar

This thread is like a conversation about who makes the best steak, McDonald's or Burger King. Hilarious for reasons that escape some of the posters/readers. Even those who don't post much but have spent a fair amount of time reading know that the drama here is all political run-off from the KK personnel change-up shit-show.

These taps have a clear origin story and a linear development path, regardless of how the two currently available in the market compare wrt finish - UT is the follow-on product, not designed "from scratch" or "right the first time" - it was a riff on an existing design for reasons having to do with the KK shakeup. I'm with the more sane posters, both current products likely do the job very well for some and may do so for a long time to come. O-rings alone on that design will have to be serviced more often. Good to have options, but no one has proven nor shown a shred of evidence of one offering being "better" than the other - they may just be slightly different and "equally" good/bad. Imagine that.

Disclaimer: I have non-FC stainless Intertap G2, Chinese Euro-style rotary taps, with TruPour Rototaps forthcoming.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I would suppose that there is not a lot for me to say having now seen all three Vent Matic, Ultra and Inter one could only think that the Ultra is the result of an evolutionary change, so which one is a copy, is mine a copied Intertap, or the original, or is the copy an exact clone?


----------

